#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Свиной грипп

## Dondhup

Сейчас трудно оценить насколько велика угроза пандемии свиного гриппа,
и насколько СМИ адекватно отражают ситуацию.

Если ситуация будет ухудшаться, предлагаю назначить время и  провести совместную практику против распространения эпидемии, можно практиковать  Тару, Будду Медицины и другие практики кто что умеет.

----------

Доржик (31.10.2009), Марица (30.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (30.04.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

оценить распространение непросто, а вот вылечить еще сложнее. Здесь в новостях говорят, что приготовить вакцину - это полгода. Так что лучше не заражайтесь, избегайте многолюдных мест. Но думаю в Россию это придет с задержкой - у вас все же народ предпочитает ездить в Турцию, а не в Мексику. А здесь в округе мексиканцев много. Кстати уже второй день на утренней пробежке встречаю гражданина в защитной маске.  Народ готовится  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Думаю, это очередной манипулятивный бред. Готовьтесь довольно скоро услышать военные новости и постарайтесь обратить на них больше внимания, чем на людей в масках.

----------

Fuerth (30.04.2009), Homa Brut (04.05.2009), Naldjorpa (30.04.2009), PampKin Head (30.04.2009), Александр С (30.04.2009), Гьялцен (06.05.2009), Иван Денисов (29.10.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (01.05.2009), Сергей А (18.10.2009), Этэйла (30.04.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

*Дмитрий,* я не совсем поняла - вы считаете, что это деланные новости для прикрытия чего-то? По-моему как раз это и есть бред. Кто и с кем собирается воевать? Болезни возникают, вирусы мутируют - и это действительно на самом деле происходит. И людям свойственно пугаться. Но если в случае птичьего гриппа было всего несколько смертных случаев, то здесь уже несколько десятков, хотя все кроме одного пока в Мексике, потому не думаю, что стоит сильно опасаться, но все же и расслабляться тоже не стОит.

----------

Pema Sonam (30.04.2009)

----------


## Кумо

http://botalex.livejournal.com/37131.html

----------

Ho Shim (30.04.2009), Александр С (30.04.2009), Иван Денисов (30.04.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (01.05.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Думаю, это очередной манипулятивный бред. Готовьтесь довольно скоро услышать военные новости и постарайтесь обратить на них большее внимание, чем на людей в масках.



*Г.Онищенко: Фармкомпании не виновны в шумихе вокруг свиного гриппа*
http://www.vedomosti.ru/newsline/ind...9/04/30/766489

*ВОЗ повысила уровень угрозы пандемии свиного гриппа*

РИА «Новости» 09:15 30.04.2009 

Всемирная организация здравоохранения (ВОЗ) вчера повысила уровень угрозы пандемии свиного гриппа с 4 до 5 по международной шестибалльной шкале. Это означает, что по меньшей мере в двух странах подтверждена передача инфекции от заболевших людей здоровым на протяжении длительного времени. Пятый уровень угрозы также означает необходимость активизации создания вакцины против вируса.

ВОЗ официально подтверждает 114 случаев заболевания людей свиным гриппом, заявил врио гендиректора ВОЗ по вопросам безопасности в области здравоохранения и окружающей среды Кеджи Фукуда. В восьми случаях заболевшие скончались — семеро в Мексике, один — в США.

Заболевания гриппом свиней в Мексике и ряде других стран вызваны гибридом вируса гриппа типа A (H1N1), комбинация антигенов которого ранее не встречалась у вирусов гриппа, вызывающих заболевания людей или свиней. Вирус гриппа типа «А» представляет значительную опасность в эпидемиологическом отношении, поскольку способен к быстрому генетическому изменению. У заболевших свиным гриппом повышается температура, появляются кашель, насморк, головная и мышечная боль, в некоторых случаях отмечаются рвота и диарея.

Больше всего больных — 94 человека — зарегистрировано в США, из них в штате Нью-Йорк — 51, в Техасе — 16. Случаи заболевания зарегистрированы в Мексике, США, Великобритании, Израиле, Новой Зеландии, Канаде, Испании, Германии и Австрии.

http://www.vedomosti.ru/newsline/ind...9/04/30/766389

----------


## PampKin Head

> *Дмитрий,* я не совсем поняла - вы считаете, что это деланные новости для прикрытия чего-то? По-моему как раз это и есть бред. Кто и с кем собирается воевать? Болезни возникают, вирусы мутируют - и это действительно на самом деле происходит. И людям свойственно пугаться. Но если в случае птичьего гриппа было всего несколько смертных случаев, то здесь уже несколько десятков, хотя все кроме одного пока в Мексике, потому не думаю, что стоит сильно опасаться, но все же и расслабляться тоже не стОит.


Вирусы мутируют также и в военных биолабораториях.

----------

AlekseyE (01.05.2009), GROM (01.05.2009), Александр С (02.05.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> Вирусы мутируют также и в военных биолабораториях.


а-а-а... простите, я сразу не поняла  :Smilie: 
вы считаете - это так мексиканская наркомафия борется с мексиканским президентом или наоборот - президент с мафией?

кстати, такая зловещая 'инфа' oчень хорошо сочетается с вашей аватаркой

----------


## PampKin Head

> а-а-а... простите, я сразу не поняла 
> вы считаете - это так мексиканская наркомафия борется с мексиканским президентом или наоборот - президент с мафией?
> 
> кстати, такая зловещая 'инфа' oчень хорошо сочетается с вашей аватаркой


Да как то в тему очередная мировая война/пандемия на фоне полного лузерства в преодолении последствий краха мировой финансовой системы во всех ее аспектах.

+ если понаблюдать, то человечество каждые 50 лет устраивает более или менее глобальное кровопускание, дабы перераспределить накопленные блага, сфер влияния.

----------

Ка (02.05.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> + если понаблюдать, то человечество каждые 50 лет устраивает более или менее глобальное кровопускание, дабы перераспределить накопленные блага, сфер влияния.


То есть вы на самом деле считаете, что это заболевание имеет искусственное происхождение? Relax! По-моему так в тех свинских условиях, в которых живет значительная часть мира, что только ни зарождается!

----------

Слава Эркин (01.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> То есть вы на самом деле считаете, что это заболевание имеет искусственное происхождение? Relax! По-моему так в тех свинских условиях, в которых живет значительная часть мира, что только ни зарождается!


Да больно уж к месту этот грипп.

----------

Этэйла (30.04.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> Да больно уж к месту этот грипп.


к какому?  :Wink:   :Big Grin: 

PS. Вы можете найти хоть один момент в истории человечества, когда нельзя было бы заявить, что болезнь - к месту? Всегда кризисы, войны, конфликты... О тяжки грехи человеческие! Все болезни - это наказание господне! / происки империалистов / происки какой-нибудь военщины / ______________ другое (нужное подчеркнуть, недостающее вписать)  :Smilie:

----------

Слава Эркин (01.05.2009)

----------


## Alert

Свинячий грип - это просто свинячий грип! Имхо... А то еше майор Евсюков, Нидерланды, Баку, ну и кризис канешна  - тоже происки да бредни? Все одно к одному, и чем это именно род человеческий (а не муравьиный, к примеру) так провинившись перед страшным судом?

"Что случилось с вашей подлодкой?" - "Она утонула." (с)

В мире кажную секунду происходит великое множество трагедиев и несчастиев, гибнет и умирает великое множество ЖС, просто не все буддисты *ЕЩЕ* об этом знают. Просто такова сансара. Непостоянство, разрушение, страшные страдания, мучения, смерти - вот истинная природа и настощее лицо сансары! Шо, страшно? Так практикуйте наконец и таки тоже спасётесь, аки Будда!  :Smilie: 




> Не для меня придёт весна,
> Не для меня Дон разольётся,
> Там сердце девичье забьётся
> С восторгом чувств – не для меня.
> 
> Не для меня цветут сады,
> В долине роща расцветает,
> Там соловей весну встречает,
> Он будет петь не для меня.
> ...

----------

Читтадхаммо (01.05.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Мда... народ на всех форумах - хоть технических, хоть буддийских - ничем не отличается друг от друга в нагнетании паники!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  ... Да вот и мой лондонский братец уже дважды звонил на днях: прощался на всякий случай  :Smilie:  - такую панику там средства массовой информации нагнали на мирное население!  :Smilie: 




> * Свиной грипп: паника, пиар и деньги ("The Guardian", Великобритания)*
> 
>  Несмотря на развернувшуюся истерию, угроза здоровью британцев ничтожна - однако подобные новости не увеличивают тиражи, не способствуют продажам лекарствам и не приносят поступлений в бюджет ВОЗ.
> 
>  Саймон Дженкинс (Simon Jenkins), 29 апреля 2009
> 
>  Мы сошли с ума. Двое британцев заболели гриппом (не слишком сильно). 'Может вспыхнуть эпидемия', - мрачно вещает корреспондент BBC News. 'Предупреждаем Лондон: он уже здесь' - завывает the Evening Standard. Страх распространяется, 'как 'мексиканская волна''. Грипп 'может поразить' три четверти миллиона британцев. Он 'может обойтись' в три триллиона долларов. Если верить радио, существует даже 'опасность' того, что здоровые работники больниц и электростанций могут от 'испуга' (внушенного, судя по всему, журналистами) отказаться выходить на работу.
> 
>  В понедельник запаниковавшие министры ринулись в бункер 'Кобра' под Уайт-холлом готовиться к худшему. Впрочем, при Тони Блэре (Tony Blair) они бы еще и костюмы биозащиты нацепили. Похоже, британское правительство окончательно спятило.
> ...

----------

Слава Эркин (01.05.2009)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

http://segal.livejournal.com/704669.html

----------


## PampKin Head

> В 1995-1997 годах страшилкой служило 'коровье бешенство'. Солидные люди с учеными степенями пророчили ужасы, запугивая министров до полной потери рассудка. Истерия, поднятая учеными, утверждавшими, что ''коровьим бешенством' потенциально может заразиться 10 миллионов британцев', вынудила правительство уничтожить десятки тысяч голов скота и выплатить 5 миллиардов фунтов фермерам в виде компенсаций. Годом позже ученые попытались доказать, что 'коровье бешенство' может заражать и овец, причем один правительственный исследователь заявил, что 'отсутствие доказательств не означает доказательства отсутствия'. В результате мясная промышленность была разрушена, а закрытие скотобойнь заставило фермеров понести дополнительные убытки.


Вот тут и возникает вопрос: кому был выгодно уничтожение поголовья крупнорогатого скота ГБ (поголовье которого на раз не восстанавливается, требуется несколько лет)?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

А может все проще: коровы, птицы, свиньи... может людям пора задуматься над тем, чтобы перестать губить живых существ ради мяса в таких количествах?

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.05.2009), Илия (01.05.2009), Марица (01.05.2009), Слава Эркин (01.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А может все проще: коровы, птицы, свиньи... может людям пора задуматься над тем, чтобы перестать губить живых существ ради мяса в таких количествах?


Кому задуматься? 

Животноводству столько же лет, сколько и человечеству. Чтобы человечество реально отказалось от употребления мяса, рыбы, насекомых, морепродуктов, необходима глобальное доминирование религии (или семейства религий) с тотальным запретом употребления мяса аля "Кришна кушать не велел".

А этого, скорее всего, не будет.




> PS. Вы можете найти хоть один момент в истории человечества, когда нельзя было бы заявить, что болезнь - к месту? Всегда кризисы, войны, конфликты... О тяжки грехи человеческие! Все болезни - это наказание господне! / происки империалистов / происки какой-нибудь военщины / ______________ другое (нужное подчеркнуть, недостающее вписать)


http://kurginyan.ru/publ.shtml?cmd=a...&auth=&id=2195

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.05.2009)

----------


## Игорь Эдвардович

Всё таки хорошо что свиньи не летают.

----------

Вова Л. (03.05.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

*ВОЗ переименовывает свиной грипп в «грипп A (H1N1)*

РИА «Новости» 22:01 30.04.2009



> производители мяса и мясной продукции, а также несколько стран и представители ЕС призывали изменить название болезни, так как, по их мнению, оно вводит людей в заблуждение. Люди, опасаясь заразиться, отказываются от свинины, хотя, как заверяют специалисты, ее употребление в пищу не представляет никакой опасности для здоровья.


http://www.vedomosti.ru/newsline/ind...9/04/30/766872

----------


## Буль

Мусульмане тоже против. Не желают болеть гриппом имени нечистого животного. Отказываются.  :Wink:

----------

Вова Л. (03.05.2009)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Найден источник свиного гриппа!

----------

Zom (04.05.2009), Марица (02.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Найден источник свиного гриппа!


Вы думаете, что милая свинка подцепила заразу от этого ужастного ребёнка?  :EEK!:

----------


## Dondhup

дети разносчики инфекции это все знают

----------

Шавырин (03.05.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

не знаю, я не боюсь

в предсказаниях Гуру Ринпоче есть такие слова, что появятся многие новые заболевания, часть из которых люди сделают сами (в лабораториях), сначала это будут относительно хоть и опасные, но преодолимые заболевания... но потом такое будет... и в относительной безопасности будут лишь те кто имеет чистую веру в Три Драгоценности, а те кто будет практиковать его Учения, то таких даже в самом очаге этих ужасных заболеваний ничто не сможет заразить, убить и тому подобное.

вообще, перечитывая время от времени предсказания Гуру Падмасамбхавы вижу, что многое что он говорил про наше время начало исполняться

так что лучшая вакцина - практика терма Падмасамбхавы

----------

Лора (21.05.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

В прошлом году ходил с супругой в кино на "Судный день" - Doomsday.
Как человек занимавшийся генетикой, медициной и т.п. долго плевался.

Какого фига они перлись в глубину так называемой зараженной зоны через 20 лет, обнаружив там здоровых выживших людей. Можно ведь было сразу схватить пару выживших возле стены демаркации, а не терять спецназ в глубине зараженной зоны ищя какого то сумасшедшего профессора, взять анализы у этих выживших, вывести антитела и сделать вакцину против "Жнеца". Фильм явно расчитан на не образованных тупых "американских" общечеловеков.

----------


## Юрий К.

> не знаю, я не боюсь


по-моему, речь идет не о себе, а о возможности пандемии. Dondhup именно это акцентировал в первом сообщении, а не меры личной безопасности.




> ВОЗ подняло уровень тревоги до 5 из 6 возможных 29 апреля, и дальнейший рост будет означать признание пандемии гриппа. ...
> 
> «На данном этапе мы должны быть готовы к тому, что стадия 6 будет объявлена, но мы должны надеяться, что этого не произойдет», - заявил представитель ВОЗ Майкл Рьян, передает Bloomberg. Тем не менее, он предполагает, что пандемия неизбежна.
> 
> ВОЗ никогда не вводила 6 уровень тревоги с момента введения 6-ступенчатой системы в 2005 году. Неделю назад уровень повышался до 3 с 2007 года, когда он был объявлен из-за угрозы птичьего гриппа.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

час назд передали по ТВ что народ начал выздоравливать, что колличество заражений начало снижаться... возможно пандемиии не будет, хотя все зависит от кармы человечества.

хотя - если есть выздоровившие, значит уже есть антитела, значит вакцина скоро будет

----------

Pema Sonam (04.05.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Глобально мыслите, Дордже, - народ - человекчество. :Smilie:  

03.05.2009 19:37 — Reuters



> *Мексика: пик эпидемии свиного гриппа пройден*
> 
> Пик эпидемии вируса свиного гриппа (вирус H1N1) пройден, эпидемия идет на спад. Об этом в воскресенье сообщил министр здравоохранения Мексики Хосе Анхель Кодрова.
> 
> «Развитие эпидемии в настоящее время перешло в стадию спада», - сказал он. По словам Кордовы, пик свиного гриппа в Мексике пришелся на 23-28 апреля.
> 
> Министерство здравоохранения Мексики представило данные подтверждающие снижение случаев заболевания и количества госпитализируемых с диагнозом «свиной грипп» в стране.


http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lastnews/2..._1358221.shtml

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

ну говоря о пандемии. мы имеем дело с кармой всего человечества... ведь пандемия это обще человеческая проблема.

хотя порой мне кажется, что нужен какой нить вирус или астероид...

----------

Александр С (03.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> хотя порой мне кажется, что нужен какой нить вирус или астероид...


Астероид сломал Брюс Уиллис, а вирусные планы разрушил Уилл Смит.
Так что ничего не получится -)

----------

Илия (04.05.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Не буду желать астероиду упасть на темечко тому, кто не против его падения на Землю, и ему же со товарищи познакомиться с новым гриппом, но что-то такое, безобразное так и просится… в качестве спонтанной реакции на такой флуд.




> Число смертных случаев, вызванных гриппом A/H1N1 в Мексике, по данным на вечер воскресенья, возросло до 22, сообщил в понедельник министр здравоохранения страны Хосе Анхель Кордова. Среди умерших 15 женщин и семеро мужчин.
> 
> … По словам министра, скончавшиеся были в возрасте от 21 до 40 лет. Случаи заболевания новым вирусом гриппа зарегистрированы в 18 штатах из 32; пик заболеваемости гриппом A/H1N1 был отмечен с 23 по 28 апреля.
> 
> Ранее Минздрав Мексики официально сообщал о 19 скончавшихся и 487 случаях заражения гриппом A/H1N1.


http://www.vedomosti.ru/newsline/ind...9/05/04/767454

----------


## Inbongo

> Думаю, это очередной манипулятивный бред. Готовьтесь довольно скоро услышать военные новости и постарайтесь обратить на них больше внимания, чем на людей в масках.


Добавлю. Готовьтесь к появлению рекламы чудодейственного лекарства от напасти...

----------

Марица (07.05.2009)

----------


## Asanga

Да, что-то ты мы про атипичную пневманию забыли. Помню как по прилету в Шанхай, китайцы всем мерили температуры прицеливаясь лазером в лоб прямо в салоне самолета. Такое шоу было, все видеокамеры достали, фотоаапараты. А у пары роботяг, наладчиков оборудования АЭС, была повышенная температура от неконтролируемого принятого в полете алкоголя. Весело они смотрелись на дополнительных тестах возле таможенного контроля.

----------

Homa Brut (05.05.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Атипичная пневмония не была пандемией.




> Общемировому распространению известия о начале эпидемии помешали в некоторой степени обновления различных сетей по здравоохранению, однако, тем не менее, в начале 2003 года во всём мире было получено предупреждение о необходимости воздержаться от поездок в Южный Китай.


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Тяжёлый...B0.D0.BD.D1.8B

*ВОЗ: активность гриппа A/H1N1 идет на спад*
[04.05.2009 13:36]




> Всемирная организация здравоохранения (ВОЗ) констатирует спад активности гриппа A/H1N1, который известен также как свиной грипп, но призывает не снижать уровень противодействия его распространению….
> 
> Другой официальный представитель ВОЗ Майкл РАЙАН заявил, что нет данных, свидетельствующих о том, что новый грипп A/H1N1 продолжает распространяться за пределами Северной Америки. …
> 
> По последним данным Всемирной организации здравоохранения, к 4 мая зарегистрировано около тысячи фактов заражения людей в 20 странах. 
> 
> ВОЗ констатирует, что от A/H1N1 скончались 26 человек. 
> 
> К настоящему моменту в Мексике подтверждены 590 случаев выявления заболевания, 25 человек скончались. 
> ...


http://economics.unian.net/rus/detail/10794

----------


## Asanga

А вы откуда знаете был пандемия или нет. Сами китайцы говорили, что правительство скрывало реальные масштабы эпидемии.

----------


## Юрий К.

Я исхожу из той информации, которую привел. Масштаб распространения заболевания в Китае, каким бы он ни был, - это эпидемия, а не пандемия. По поводу гриппа А ВОЗ сообщает о случаях заражения в 20 странах (см. выше).

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Власти КНР что бы подавить очаги заражения сожгли напалмом деревни где по их исследования и было самое большое количество зараженных, это данные из достоверных источников.

----------


## Топпер

Из каких "достоверных источников"?

----------

Homa Brut (05.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (05.05.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

В  Китае  действительно  жестокие  законы , но  что-бы  они  пошли  на  уничтожение  деревень  таким  нечеловеческим  способом - невозможно .Вероятно, людей  отселили  и   провели  дезинфекцию  огнём, иначе  ЦРУ  обязательно  пронюхали бы , и  США  раздули бы  всемирную  истерию  по  этому   поводу.

----------

Аминадав (11.05.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

китайский военный мне сказал, что де напалм с бомбардировщиков покидали

----------


## Топпер

Представьте себе: страна, которую в половине мира считают новой военной угрозой. Страна о которой идёт слава агрессора по отношению к Тибету. Страна, где нарушаются права человека и т.п. И вот военный, дабы усилить это впечатление делится с иностранцем сведениями сравнимыми по возможному общественному резонансу с преступлениями против человечности совершёнными в Хатыни и Соанг-ми? 
Вы серьёзно верите, что военный мог рассказать правду?

----------

Homa Brut (05.05.2009), Аминадав (11.05.2009), Илия (05.05.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Вы серьёзно верите, что военный мог рассказать правду?


выпили и он мне поведал  :Confused:  мол, ему грустно от этого факта

А в китайской армии мне нравится как называется их межконтинентальная баллистическая ракета - "Алеет Восток", уж очень приятно мне на слух.

----------


## Топпер

> выпили и он мне поведал  мол, ему грустно от этого факта


Вот так Родину и продают за стопку водки  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.05.2009), Homa Brut (05.05.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (05.05.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

* AVAAZ заботится о нас и о хрюшках*




> Dear friends,
> 
> No-one yet knows whether swine flu will become a global pandemic, but it is becoming clear where it came from – most likely a giant pig factory farm run by an American multinational corporation in Veracruz, Mexico.(1) 
> 
> These factory farms are disgusting and dangerous, and they're rapidly multiplying. Thousands of pigs are brutally crammed into dirty warehouses and sprayed with a cocktail of drugs -- posing a health risk to more than just our food -- they and their manure lagoons create the perfect conditions to breed dangerous new viruses like swine flu. The World Health Organization (WHO) and the Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO) must investigate and develop regulations for these farms to protect global health. 
> 
> Big agrobusiness will try to obstruct and scuttle any attempts at reform, so we need a massive outcry that health authorities can't ignore. Sign the petition below for investigation and regulation of factory farms and tell your friends and family and we will deliver it to the UN agencies. If we reach 200,000 signatures we will deliver it to the WHO in Geneva with a herd of cardboard pigs. For every 1000 petition signatures we will add a pig to the herd: 
> 
> http://www.avaaz.org/en/swine_flu_pandemic 
> ...



Подпись к фотке со свинофермой




> Evidence is emerging that traces swine flu to giant factory pig farms that are dirty, dangerous, and inhumane. Sign the petition to the World Health Organization and the Food and Agriculture Organization to investigate and regulate these threats to our health

----------


## Юрий К.

половину уже набрали
http://www.avaaz.org/en/swine_flu_pa...5076392&v=3271

----------


## Толя

Бюджет то хоть попили... кхм освоили? В США показатель смертности от гриппа около 30 тыс. человек в год. То есть по 82 человека в день. КАЖДЫЙ день от гриппа там умирают десятки. И это только США, а не запомоенная Мексика. Угу.

----------

Поляков (22.05.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

09.05.2009 
За сутки стало на 1 тыс. больше больных свиным гриппом

ВОЗ: информация по A(H1N1) на 9.05.09




> *Influenza A(H1N1)*
> 
> 9 May 2009 -- As of 06:00 GMT, 9 May 2009, 29 countries have officially reported 3440 cases of influenza A(H1N1) infection.
> 
> Mexico has reported 1364 laboratory confirmed human cases of infection, including 45 deaths. The United States has reported 1639 laboratory confirmed human cases, including two deaths. Canada has reported 242 laboratory confirmed human cases, including one death.
> 
> The following countries have reported laboratory confirmed cases with no deaths - Argentina (1), Australia (1), Austria (1), Brazil (6), China, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (1), Colombia (1), Costa Rica (1), Denmark (1), El Salvador (2), France (12), Germany (11), Guatemala (1), Ireland (1), Israel (7), Italy (6), Japan (3), Netherlands (3), New Zealand (5), Panama (2), Poland (1), Portugal (1), Republic of Korea (3), Spain (88), Sweden (1), Switzerland (1) and the United Kingdom (34).


http://www.who.int/csr/don/2009_05_09/en/index.html

----------


## Юрий К.

За 6 дней AVAAZ набрало более 205 000 подписей, теперь хотят набрать 250 000.

Если посмотреть на динамику данных ВОЗ по числу заболевших с 28 апреля по сегодня
http://www.who.int/csr/disease/swine.../en/index.html

то видно, что во время информационного всплеска в СМИ (около 30 апреля, когда была открыта тема) ежедневное увеличение составляло примерно 45-75%, после 2 мая рост замедлился и ежедневное увеличение числа заболевших составляет примерно 20-38% (за исключением 8 мая и сегодня).

----------


## Yeshe

но на пандемию уже не тянет - так, простой обычный среднестатистический грипп. Короче ничего страшного. Мажьте нос оксолиновой мазью, все будет хорошо. И пусть свиньи боятся - для них он страшнее. Вон в Канаде уже несколько случаев переноса от человека свинкам.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юрий К.

Ну, конечно, ничего страшного. Победим всех супостатов.  Однако количество стран, в которых заболевают люди этим гриппом, увеличивается практически ежедневно. Угрозу пандемии ВОЗ еще не отменило, как был 5 уровень, так и остался.

*Why are we so worried about this pandemic possibility when thousands die every year from seasonal epidemics?*

Seasonal epidemics occur every year and we are able to treat the virus with seasonal vaccines. A pandemic is a worldwide epidemic. It is a new virus and one to which the populations will have no immunity.
http://www.who.int/csr/disease/swine.../en/index.html

----------


## Буль

> За 6 дней AVAAZ набрало более 205 000 подписей, теперь хотят набрать 250 000..


Опять куда-то нужно кликнуться чтобы отменили свинной грипп? Где УРЛ защитников тюленей от свинного гриппа?  :EEK!:

----------


## Юрий К.

> Scientists are looking into initial indications that link the triple hybrid 'swine flu' and factory pig farms that are dirty, dangerous, and inhumane. 
> 
> Let's call on the United Nations World Health Organisation and the Food and Agriculture Organisation to fully investigate and regulate these farms to protect global health. Big agrobusiness will try to obstruct any attempts at reform, so we need a massive outcry that health authorities can't ignore.
> 
> Sign the petition below - We reached 200,000 signatures in just 6 days! We will deliver it to the WHO in Geneva with a herd of cardboard pigs. Tell your friends and family and for every 1000 petition signatures we will add a pig to the herd


http://www.avaaz.org/en/swine_flu_pa...5076392&v=3271

----------


## Юрий К.

> Глава Роспотребнадзора РФ Геннадий Онищенко вновь порекомендовал россиянам, планирующим отпуск, воздержаться от поездок в Испанию, где зарегистрированы случаи «нового гриппа».


http://www.vedomosti.ru/newsline/ind...9/05/21/775016

Согласно другому источнику Онищенко также сказал, что в России свиной грипп  может появиться осенью, в сентябре-октябре. 

По динамике заболевших, которая ежедневно обновляется на сайте ВОЗ, видно затухание волны эпидемии: число заболевших ежедневно растет, но в период с 11 мая по сегодня скорость роста уменьшилась еще более чем в два раза по сравнению с предыдущей неделей.
http://www.who.int/csr/disease/swine.../en/index.html

AVAAZ набрала 225 000 подписей под петицией к ВОЗ.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Первый случай зарегистрирован в России.

----------


## Юрий К.

Теперь и по данным ВОЗ Россия стала 43 страной с лабораторно подтвержденным свиным гриппом. Заболел вернувшийся в Москву из США преподаватель, год работавший в нью-йоркском университете. 

Похоже,  что страны с максимальным числом заболевших отражают международные пассажиропотоки. Мексика, США и Канада - это больше 90% заболевших. Получается, что заболевшие мексиканцы и американцы поехали в Канаду, а также по делам - в Японию (321 сегодня) и Англию (117), а отдыхать все вместе в Испанию (126). Для сравнения в соседней Португалии – 1. 

С Мексикой на юге граничит Гватемала, в ней 4 случая, дальше на юг Гондурас и Никарагуа (члены ВОЗ)  – в них никто не болеет таким гриппом. Никому из больных путешественников из Северной Америки они не интересны. Дальше на юг Коста-Рика (20) и Панама (76). В южноамериканских странах заболеваемость значительно ниже, чем в Панаме. Со вчерашнего дня стало ясно, что мы для больных путешественников интереснее Гондураса.  :Smilie: 

По числу заболевших между Испанией и Панамой нет стран. Если Испания – это международный курорт, то Панама-то почему. Панамский канал?

Короче, еще немного и ВОЗ скажет, что международные путешествия вредны для здоровья. Или не скажет.

----------


## Юрий К.

В преддверии 62 ассамблеи ВОЗ ее Гендиретор провел консультации по новому гриппу, на сайте ВОЗ размещен краткий отчет
http://www.who.int/csr/resources/pub.../en/index.html

кое что оттуда

*Текущая эпидемиологическая ситуация* (на 18 мая, сегодняшнюю см. на сайте)

6. Этот вирус достаточно легко передается от человека к человеку для того, чтобы происходили вспышки заболевания в организациях и сообществах, а также для регионального распространения.
7. В большинстве случаев новый грипп A (H1N1), по-видимому, протекает мягко и не требует госпитализации. Однако, в небольшой доле случаев сообщается о серьезной болезни и смерти. 
8. В абсолютном большинстве серьезных случаев и летальных исходов от сезонного гриппа страдают люди старше 65 лет. Значительная часть тяжелых и смертельных случаев А (H1N1) наблюдается у молодых и ранее здоровых людей.
9. В дополнение к этому, тяжелые случаи и смерть также наблюдались у взрослых людей со следующими предшествующими диагнозами: хронические заболевания легких и сердечно-сосудистой системы, диабеты, иммунодефициты и ожирение (obesity). У беременных женщин возрастает риск осложнений от нового гриппа A (H1N1).

*Ключевые неопределенности*
10. Единственное, что ясно, это то, что ничего не ясно.
…
13. К настоящему времени большинство инфицированных проживает в северном полушарии. Есть опасность того, что распространение этого вируса в южное полушарие будет иметь другие и, возможно, более серьезные последствия, особенно потому что население в южном полушарии более уязвимо. Эти популяции более молодые и часто живут в перенаселенных урбанизированных районах.

*Уроки*
…
17. _Первостепенная важность эффективной коммуникации_. Обмен информацией в режиме реального времени является ключевой особенностью нынешней ситуации. Это иллюстрируется малым промежутком времени между сообщениями о заболеваниях, диагнозом и международной реакцией. Общение с населением также очень важно, оно должно, не вызывая паники, помогать людям осознать опасность и, с другой стороны, избежать благодушия (самодовольства). Это особенно важно в условиях неопределенности дальнейшего развития гриппа A (H1N1). Оценка эффективности коммуникаций (уровней осознания обществом, степени озабоченности) является ключевым элементом этой стратегии.
…
*Вызовы*
…
23. _Риск благодушия_: В настоящее время ослабление международной бдительности является основным риском. До сегодняшнего дня большинство случаев заражения новым гриппом A (H1N1) были мягкими, но эта ситуация может измениться, возможно даже быстро. Важно ожидать неожиданного; поддержание бдительности у населения станет значительным вызовом во многих странах. 
…
*Заключительные темы*
…
*Движение от фазы 5 к фазе 6*
34. Современная фаза основана чисто на географическом распространении, а не на тяжести заболевания. Несколько Членов Совета говорили 



> in favour of giving the Director-General greater flexibility in the progression between different phases.

----------


## Tiop

> Бюджет то хоть попили... кхм освоили? В США показатель смертности от гриппа около 30 тыс. человек в год. То есть по 82 человека в день. КАЖДЫЙ день от гриппа там умирают десятки. И это только США, а не запомоенная Мексика. Угу.


 Pandemic Flu: Key Facts

More sickness and deaths. Every year, more than 200,000 people in the U.S. have to go to the hospital because of seasonal flu, and 36,000 die from it. However, a flu pandemic could send millions to the hospital and kill hundreds of thousands.

No flu shot. Annual flu shots will not protect you from the new flu virus that causes a pandemic. Flu shots to protect yourself will not be immediately available when a flu pandemic strikes.

But, there is medicine. If there is a flu pandemic, and you catch the flu, there is medicine that may make you feel better. This medicine is called antiviral medication, but it is likely to be in short supply. 

http://www.getreadyforflu.org/pg_facts_getready.htm

----------


## Юрий К.

Интерактивная карта ВОЗ  текущего состояния эпидемии свиного гриппа

СМИ ожидают введения 6 степени, первая официально объявленная пандемия за 40 лет (из-за того, что в Австралии за неделю число заболевших увеличилось в 4 раза)

----------


## Юрий К.

Гендиректор ВОЗ объявил 6 уровень




> On present evidence, the overwhelming majority of patients experience mild symptoms and make a rapid and full recovery, often in the absence of any form of medical treatment.
> 
> Worldwide, the number of deaths is small. Each and every one of these deaths is tragic, and we have to brace ourselves to see more. However, we do not expect to see a sudden and dramatic jump in the number of severe or fatal infections.
> 
> We know that the novel H1N1 virus preferentially infects younger people. In nearly all areas with large and sustained outbreaks, the majority of cases have occurred in people under the age of 25 years.
> 
> In some of these countries, around 2% of cases have developed severe illness, often with very rapid progression to life-threatening pneumonia.
> 
> Most cases of severe and fatal infections have been in adults between the ages of 30 and 50 years.
> ...

----------


## Юрий К.

> AVAAZ набрала 225 000 подписей под петицией к ВОЗ.


Результат:




> Dear Friends,
> 
> *Thank you for participating in the Swine Flu campaign!*
> 
> We stopped traffic in Geneva on May 27th as we descended on the World Health Organization (WHO) with a herd of cardboard pigs to deliver our petition! *The 225 cardboard pigs represented the 225,000 Avaaz members that had signed the petition.* We certainly got our message across – *our campaign delivery went out around the world on ABC news, EFE TV, the Wall Street Journal, France 24, Kuwait News Agency, and Intellasia* - as well as many other major news outlets. Click the link to see the coverage.
> 
> When we handed over our petition, it became apparent how important our campaigning was and how valid our concerns were. Initially, the World Health Organization's Food Safety and Zoonoses director, Dr. Jørgen Schlundt, told us that the WHO and the FAO had not found a link between the H1N1 virus and a factory farm and that the source was still under investigation. But he then admitted that scientists have seen more disease breeding and mutating between animals and humans with the massive increase in industrial meat production; he agreed that certain company's farming practices (Smithfields in this case) were dangerous; he warned that new operations propagating in developing countries could make 'mistakes' that could be seriously risky to human health; and *most importantly he indicated that the political processes that determine the research and rules on factory farm biosafety are dominated by the industrial meat lobby. He made clear that strong global regulations are essen tial,* but unless there is a huge deadly scare like BSE, scientists are unable to push through the laws needed to prevent animal borne pandemics.
> 
> *The message was clear - our public campaigning for investigation and regulation of factory farms is vital to ensure our food safety and counter the powerful meat industry.* Our action showed the WHO that the world does not want to wait for another disaster - we want funding for scientists to investigate factory farms and we want preventive measures put in place that ensure public heath standards. Click the link below to see photos of the action and the media coverage:
> ...

----------


## Юрий К.

С 6 июля ВОЗ не дает регулярных данных по развитию пандемии свиного грипа. Не везде ведется лабораторный мониторинг всех заболевших, на этой основе обнаружено, что средний возраст заболевших 12-17 лет, умерших – несколько больше. Предварительная информация, важная для понимания развития пандемии (от 24 июля), включая группы риска тяжелых случаев здесь

----------


## Zom

Прочитал на мэйл ру отчет какого-то высокопоставленного врача.. он сказал что осенью 30% россиян будут болеть этим самым свиным гриппом. Уже сейчас более 20 больных вроде бы в РФ. И эти цифры будут только расти - а осенью - как и всегда - будет бум.

----------


## Юрий К.

«Какой-то высокопоставленный врач» - это главный санитарный врач РФ Г. Онищенко. Он дал такой прогноз, Онищенко за РФ отвечает в этом плане. Сегодня также появилось сообщение, что он запретил выезд детских групп зарубеж .

----------


## Юрий К.

Москва не выпускает туристов

Грипп A/H1N1 ограничит массовые мероприятия в Москве

----------


## Юрий К.

> Сейчас трудно оценить насколько велика угроза пандемии свиного гриппа,
> и насколько СМИ адекватно отражают ситуацию.
> 
> Если ситуация будет ухудшаться, предлагаю назначить время и  провести совместную практику против распространения эпидемии, можно практиковать  Тару, Будду Медицины и другие практики кто что умеет.


12.08.2009 07:58
Газета.ru. Новости.




> Около 50 раввинов облетели Израиль на самолете в попытке остановить распространение гриппа A/H1N1, сообщили в понедельник газеты «Едиот Ахронот» и «Исраэль ха-Йом».
> Против вируса, который уже поразил две тысячи и унес жизни пяти израильтян, раввины, практикующие Каббалу - мистическое направление в иудаизме, использовали особые молитвы и звуки шофара - ритуального рога.
> «Целью нашего полета было остановить эпидемию, чтобы люди от нее больше не умирали. Мы уверены, что благодаря молитве опасность уже миновала», - цитирует «Едиот Ахронот» одного из участников акции раввина Ицхака Бацри.
> Израильские медики менее оптимистичны в своих прогнозах. Они предупреждают, что гриппом рискует переболеть четверть 7,5-миллионного населения страны, число умерших может возрасти до 700 человек.

----------


## Tiop

Юрий, сколько всего погибло людей от вируса?

----------


## andykh

> Юрий, сколько всего погибло людей от вируса?


На сайте ВОЗ (who.int) дается статистика (например, http://www.who.int/csr/don/2009_08_04/en/index.html), но они уже отказались от попыток точного подсчета.

----------

Tiop (12.08.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Юрий, сколько всего погибло людей от вируса?


См. мое сообщение 62 в теме.

----------

Homa Brut (12.08.2009)

----------


## Tiop

На 31 июля 1154 человека, почти все на двух Америках. Что ж, шансы выжить есть.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> См. мое сообщение 62 в теме.


Цифр здесь нет, но информация важная, её передавали СМИ (группа особенного риска подростки и люди раннеюношеского возраста). Хотел спросить про вакцину, но здесь уже сказано: вакцина есть, но пока проходит испытания, ожидается не раньше сентября.

----------


## Юрий К.

В сообщении ВОЗ от 31 июля  подтверждено, что большому риску, включая тяжелые и летальные исходы, подвержены беременные женщины (известны и другие группы риска). В большинстве же случаев болезнь протекает легко, без госпитализации.

По поводу процесса создания и производства вакцины (ВОЗ, 6 августа)




> The full process, in a best case scenario, can be completed in five to six months. Then the first final pandemic vaccine lot would be available for distribution and use.


Конец апреля +5, 6 – получается, что ближе к октябрю, ноябрю.

----------


## Zom

Можно вопрос.. а что делает тема свинного гриппа в разделе *"Межбуддийский форум"* ??

----------

Homa Brut (13.08.2009), Марица (12.08.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Можно вопрос.. а что делает тема свинного гриппа в разделе *"Межбуддийский форум"* ??


Конечно, можно.

Вот, с чего она началась




> Сейчас трудно оценить насколько велика угроза пандемии свиного гриппа,
> и насколько СМИ адекватно отражают ситуацию.
> 
> Если ситуация будет ухудшаться, предлагаю назначить время и провести совместную практику против распространения эпидемии, можно практиковать Тару, Будду Медицины и другие практики кто что умеет.


Почему в тот момент у вас или у Топпера не возник такой вопрос?

А дальше (после дебатов) я просто слежу за темой, т.к. по мнению ВОЗ она важна для всех людей (пандемия, знаете ли, хотя и легкая пока), в том числе и для буддистов и других ее читателей, которые в нее заглядывают. Геннадий Онищенко, например, сильно не рекомендует групповые поездки в Таиланд. Это не интересно ни одному форумлянину, тхеравадину? Не далее как в 63 сообщении и вы, Zom, проявили к ней чисто человеческий интерес.

В исходном сообщении отмечено два момента: неясность в отношении положения дел и предложение предпринять конкретные коллективные действия. Сейчас уже все неясности рассеялись: в сообщениях СМИ конца апреля содержалась адекватная, а не ложная информация. 

По поводу второго момента сегодя в СМИ появилась информация, но, к сожалению, не о буддистах, а о раввинах. Но я думаю, что в контексте этой темы и именно на межбуддийском форуме, она очень интересна.

*Так уж получилось, что раввины (традиционными средствами своей конфессии, конечно) воплотили идею топикстартера в жизнь.*  :Smilie:

----------


## Юрий К.

А тем временем события продолжают развиваться.

Россия начинает испытания вакцины от свиного гриппа, которые продлятся, минимум, два месяца.

----------


## Zom

> Конечно, можно.
> Вот, с чего она началась


В таком случае я думаю её правильнее было бы поместить в раздел о просьбах помолиться..

----------

Homa Brut (13.08.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

А почему эта мысль пришла к вам в голову только сегодня, а не в самом начале темы или когда вы писали сообщение 63? Что изменилось-то?

Да и потом в разделе о молитвах сомнение в их прдемете просто неуместно, поэтому, имхо, все правильно, именно здесь самое место такой теме. Надо обсудить, а также детально проследить за эволюцией сего предмета (чем с нитересом и занимаюсь  :Smilie: ).

----------


## Zom

Какая разница что, как, да почему? Созрели причины и условия - и такая мысль пришла ко мне сегодня. Просто тему предлагаю убрать в другой раздел, ибо тут ей явно не место -)

----------

Homa Brut (13.08.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Фу, как грубо. 

Каковы же эти причины и условия?

По-моему, этой теме здесь самое место.


Ролик BBC об этом полете раввинов

----------


## Aleksey L.

А может кто-нить вкратце пояснить, что такое свиной грипп, каковы симптомы у человека и основная опасность? 
Благодарствую.

----------


## Юрий К.

Читайте Вики, а также бюллетень ВОЗ от 31 июля («Danger signs in all patients»). Согласно ВОЗ, одна из групп риска - иммунодефициты, поэтому практикуйте технику внимательности, випассану. Даже конкуренты признают, что она усиливает иммунитет.

Вероятность летального исхода примерно 0.01% (навскидку исхожу из оценки израильтян: при 7 млн населения может быть 700 смертных случаев), причем скорее в более молодом возрасте, чем в пожилом (в отличие от сезонных гриппов), группы риска более менее известны (см. бюллтени ВОЗ и мои сообщения ранее). Об осложнениях после него в материалах ВОЗ ничего не видел.

Вспомнил, что с некоторым запозданием ВОЗ переводит свои материалы на другие языки, вот как выглядит пункт о симптомах и группах риска по-русски из бюллетеня оо 31 июля (Danger signs in all patients)




> *Признаки опасности у всех больных*
> 
> У большинства больных, инфицированных пандемическим вирусом во всем мире, симптомы по-прежнему слабо выражены, и полное выздоровление наступает через неделю даже при отсутствии какого либо медикаментозного лечения. Данные мониторинга вирусов в ходе многих вспышек заболевания не указывают на какие-либо изменения в способности данного вируса распространяться или вызывать тяжелое заболевание. 
> 
> Помимо документированного повышенного риска для беременных женщин, к группам повышенного риска заболевания в тяжелой форме или с летальным исходом относятся люди с сопутствующими заболеваниями, в особенности с хронической болезнью легких (включая астму), сердечно-сосудистыми заболеваниями, диабетом и сниженным иммунитетом. Некоторые предварительные исследования указывают на то, что одним из факторов риска более тяжелого заболевания может служить ожирение, особенно в крайне выраженной форме. 
> 
> На фоне этой, в общем, обнадеживающей картины, у небольшого числа здоровых в ином отношении людей, особенно в возрасте до 50 лет, наблюдается очень быстрое прогрессирование заболевания в тяжелой форме и нередко с летальным исходом, которое характеризуется разрушением легочной ткани и функциональной недостаточностью многих органов. До настоящего времени не выявлено каких-либо факторов, способных предсказать такой характер развития тяжелого заболевания, хотя исследования еще продолжаются.
> 
> Врачи, пациенты и лица, обеспечивающие уход на дому, должны знать о признаках опасности, которые могут указывать на развитие более тяжелой формы заболевания. Поскольку прогрессирование может происходить очень быстро, следует обращаться за медицинской помощью при появлении у лиц с подтвержденной или предполагаемой инфекцией H1N1 любых из следующих признаков:
> ...


Кстати, *Ужж*, спасибо за цигун для глаз. С тех пор регулярно массирую рекомендованные автором точки. Не знаю, что бы было бы без этого, но именно в эти годы нагрузка на глаза возросла в разы, а зрение практически не ухудшилось.

----------

Aleksey L. (13.08.2009), Сергей А (26.10.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

Симптомы, скажем так, не ярко выраженные, но любопытные .... под это описание могут попасть многие. 

Любопытно, что медные пластины инактивируют вирус... Я бы запатентовал одежду с гибкими медными пластинами (в особенности - кепки-бейсболки) .... для НЕ-длительнго профилактического ношения  :Smilie:  не больше 2 часов

----------


## Юрий К.

Я предпочитаю технику внимательности. Здесь-и-теперь укрепляю иммунитет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

В Европе сейчас такая информация от вирологов (неделю назад говорили СМИ). Вирус этого гриппа прокатился в начале века и в годах 1972-79, и поэтому многие взрослые люди могут иметь к нему иммунитет.Так что самый рискованный возраст - дети и тинэйджеры. Этот возраст стараются прививать в первую очередь.

Но проблема в том, что вирус может мутировать. И тогда прививка бесполезна.

Если анализировать симптоматику, возрастные категории, отдельные случаи, то нельзя вывести какие-то общие черты заболевания и его ход(как, например у обыкновенного гриппа) Скорее всего, это относится к кармическим характеристикам. Впрочем, эта причина является составляющей всех болезней.


Думаю, паника не нужна. Надо вести здоровый образ жизни и проводить очистительные практики, как в отношении себя, так и в отношении окружающей среды и других существ.

Есть также очень хорошая книга Ламы Сопы "Абсолютное исцеление. Духовное целительство в тибетском буддизме." Открытый мир, Москва, 2007. Она есть в продаже в инете.

Перемещайтесь меньше. Больше практикуйте :Smilie:

----------

Galina (29.10.2009), Сергей А (26.10.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Все регионы РФ получат вакцину от гриппа A/H1N1

14/10/2009


"пока не стоит вопрос о коммерческой продаже вакцин против гриппа A/H1N1 в РФ, то есть вряд ли можно будет приобрести такие препараты в аптеках самостоятельно.

Промышленные мощности рассчитаны на обеспечение госзаказа - тех 40 миллионов доз вакцины, которую россияне получат бесплатно."

----------

Сергей А (20.10.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Не провели в свое время нужные ритуалы, теперь вот:

Бурятия готовится к введению режима ЧС из-за свиного гриппа

----------


## Сергей А

> Не провели в свое время нужные ритуалы, теперь вот:
> 
> Бурятия готовится к введению режима ЧС из-за свиного гриппа


Горячку порет из за 6 заболевших.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Ура! Свиной грип наконец-то таки добрался до моей конторы! Честно!

В прошлую пятницу, с наступлением шабата, хотели было выйти за пределы учреждения - а все выходы перекрыли, никого не впускают и не выпускают. Объявили, что ждут соответствующие эпидемиологические службы.

Пока что пара тяжелых (один, как я слышал, в реанимации) и что-то около 50 то ли с подозрениями, то ли заболевших (это пока коридорные слухи). Я сам узнал об этом только в понедельник, когда с удивлением увидел в наших многолюдных коридорах людей в медицинских повязках.

Короче говоря - интересно даже стало на себе проверить, что он из себя представляет. И кто кого! Будет время  и  здоровье - отпишусь!  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей А

Зачем было летать, спрашивается? :Smilie:

----------


## Galina

_Обама объявил чрезвычайное положение в США._

25 октября 2009 в 8:01

Президент США Барак Обама объявил в стране чрезвычайное положение в связи с ростом числа заболевших вирусом A/H1N1.

Общее число заболевших в Соединенных штатах более миллиона человек, более тысячи умерли, передает BBC.

«С учетом активного подхода, предпринимаемого администрацией к гриппу H1N1, президент Обама подписал декларацию, объявляющую грипп 2009-H1N1 национальной чрезвычайной ситуацией», - информирует Белый дом.

В заявлении говорится, что решение президента «повышает возможности наших медицинских учреждений в случае необходимости отклоняться от стандартных федеральных требований в зависимости от каждого отдельного случая, когда речь идет об этом заболевании».

«Основой нашего государственного подхода к гриппу H1N1 остается готовность на всех уровнях - личном, деловом и правительственном», - отмечается в документе, который цитирует «Интерфакс».
http://www.newsland.ru/News/Detail/id/426893/cat/48/

----------


## Galina

*Большинство проявлений свиного гриппа замалчивается*

Вирусологи отмечают вспышки свиного гриппа в России. В России число заболевших свиным гриппом в 10 раз превышает официальные данные, уверены ученые-вирусологи. На пресс-конференции в Москве директор НИИ гриппа Олег Киселев заявил, что большинство случаев заражения просто не афишируются. А сводки Роспотребнадзора далеки от реального положения дел.Олег Киселев, директор НИИ гриппа РАМН: 591 случай! Все эти данные на самом деле стекаются в аппарат Онищенко. И я не считаю их достоверными. 

По словам Киселева, чиновники учитывают лишь так называемые "привозные" случаи, когда граждане возвращаются с инфекцией из-за рубежа. Хотя вирус A/H1N1 уже активно распространяется внутри страны. Например, в Забайкалье свиной грипп обнаружили сразу у 10 человек. В Чите закрыты на карантин все школы. В Красноярском крае настоящая эпидемия – более ста заболевших. Если внезапно началась сильная простуда, врачи настоятельно рекомендуют немедленно обратиться в больницу.

Олег Киселев, директор НИИ гриппа РАМН: Самое-то печальное, что первые два дня заболевания – они абсолютно идентичны для всех видов гриппозной инфекции. В случае тяжелого и более опасного гриппа, каким является грипп свиного происхождения, перелом в состоянии больного происходит очень быстро – на 4-5 день, когда начинают развиваться признаки пневмонии.
http://www.newsland.ru/News/Detail/id/425968/cat/51/

----------


## Galina

06.10.2009 

Учитель передает ученикам новую мантру Будды Митугпы 

Учитель передает ученикам и рекомендует читать ежедневно по меньшей мере трижды мантру Будды Митугпы, которая помогает от эпидемий, болезней, очищает от негативной кармы и препятствий...

Мантра звучит так: 

     НАМО РАТНА ТРАЙЯЙЯ ОМ КАМКАНИ КАМКАНИ РОЦАНИ РОЦАНИ ТРОТАНИ ТРОТАНИ ТРАСАНИ ТРАСАНИ ПРАТИХАНА ПРАТИХАНА САРВА КАРМА ПАРАМ ПАРАНИ МЕ САРВА САТТВА НАНЦА СООХА 

http://www.geshe.ru/news.php?nid=200&page=1&idrs=2009

----------

Pema Sonam (26.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Galina, к чему эти панические посты из сомнительных источников? Только карму себе портите, а людям настроение.

----------


## Yeshe

прошла информация, что свиной грип практически не опаснее обычного. Хотя число смертных случаев растет, но это в основном касается ослабленных людей с уже существующими проблемами со здоровьем, и статистика смертных случаев не страшнее, чем статистика обычного гриппа. 

Правила просты - мойти руки чаще, носите с собой антибактериальный гель для рук и пользуйтесь им чаще. Избегайте людных мест. Прикрывайте нос шарфом, когда кто-то чихает. Ну в общем вы знаете правила. При возможности пройдите вакцинацию.

----------

Ната (28.10.2009), Сергей А (26.10.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

О том, что новый грипп протекает в основном в легкой форме ВОЗ сообщает с самого начала и в этой теме (если ее читать) все об этом есть, Живу рядом с РУДН и видел в транспорте иностудентов в масках. 

Вот инфа от ВОЗ  по поводу тяжелых случаев от 16 октября

Клинические признаки тяжелых случаев заболевания пандемическим гриппом

"Участники совещания согласились с тем, что самый высокий риск развития тяжелой или смертельной болезни угрожает трем группам: беременным женщинам, особенно во время третьего триместра беременности, детям в возрасте до двух лет и людям с хроническими болезнями легких, включая астму. Риск развития тяжелой болезни у детей могут повысить неврологические расстройства."

Если посмотреть последние данные ВОЗ по числу инфицированных, ВОЗ сама пишет, что они занижены, то увидим, что Россия ... - белое пятно. 

А вот и Онищенко с утра

"По его словам, с подъемом сезонной заболеваемости ситуация по новому гриппу осложнилась, особенно на востоке страны. «В ряде регионов России ситуация осложнилась. Это, прежде всего, Чита, Хабаровский край, Сахалин, отмечается рост заболеваемости в Амурской области», — сообщил главный государственный санитарный врач.

Всего в Забайкалье подтверждено 240 случаев гриппа А/H1N1, а по России на вечер 26 октября — более 1,3 тысячи, сказал Онищенко."

----------


## Юрий К.

Неожиданная, но понятная деталь пандемии  :Smilie: 

26.10.2009 Минздрав Турции вслед за российским рекомендует отказаться от поцелуев

----------


## Сергей А

> Между тем в Москве на карантин закрыта уже почти тысяча классов в 424 школах.


Нет такого!

----------


## Galina

*27.10.2009 
18:00 :* 

В России появились первые жертвы свиного гриппа 

Один случай смерти зарегистрирован в Москве и три в Забайкальском крае. Как рассказала «Эхо Москвы» зам.министра здравоохранения Вероника Скворцова, во всех четырех случаях заболевание развивалось по одному и тому же сценарию.
"Заболевание началось как обычная острая респираторно-вирусная инфекция. Единственным отличием от других случаев являлось наличие расстройств стула. На пятые сутки женщина обратилась в 4-ю клиническую городскую больницу, была госпитализирована. При поступлении она получала в комплексе терапии и антивирусную терапию", - отметила замминистра. Она добавила: "На седьмые сутки, так же, как и других умерших больных, - внезапное ухудшение с развитием двусторонней пневмонии, дыхательной недостаточности с выраженным ощущением удушья. Больная была переведена в 1-ю инфекционную больницу в боксовое реанимационное отделение, получала уже комплексную реанимационную помощь, в том числе и искусственную вентиляцию легких". По словам В.Скворцовой, смерть женщины была зафиксирована на 13 сутки заболевания. "Если сопоставлять все четыре случая смерти (от "свиного гриппа в России - ЭМ) между собой, везде прослеживаются одинаковые закономерности: самолечение в течение первых 3-5 дней, позднее обращение к врачу, позднее начало приема правильного лечения, госпитализация, несмотря на которую через два дня развивается внезапное ухудшение с развитием тотальной пневмонии. Буквально после этого в течение 1-3 дней - смерть", - заметила замминистра. 
Случаи гибели от так называемого свиного гриппа в Забайкальском крае официально подтверждены У врачей нет никаких сомнения, что причиной смерти трёх женщин стал именно свиной грипп. Это показали данные анализов, которые провели в лабораториях. Ранее власти региона заявляли, что скончавшихся двое и что это женщины 29 и 50 лет, которые за пределы края не выезжали. Одна из жертв гриппа была на 9-м месяце беременности. Ребенка спасти не удалось. Тогда вице-премьер Забайкалья Наталья Жданова, заявляла, что в крае сейчас гриппом A/H1N1 больны более 200 человек, а окончательные лабораторные данные по погибшим должны поступить через 3 недели.
Отметим, что среди 235 зафиксированных случаев свиного гриппа в забайкале более 10 среди детей. Причём как отмечают врачи, состояние 10 больных оценивается как тяжёлое. Что же касается 3 погибших, то все они, по всей видимости, сначала не догадывались, какую опасность представляет их болезнь. В Мнздравсоцразвития отмечают, что все трое пробовали лечиться самостоятельно на протяжении 3-5 дней. В госпиталь же пациентов доставляли уже в состоянии средней тяжести. Не смотря на действия врачей, через несколько суток у них внезапно ухудшалось состояние. А через несколько дней после этого наступала смерть. Как рассказал Главный врач читинской больницы №1, где скончалась одна из пациенток Евгений Бурдинский, для лечения использовались все современные методы.
Однако в Минздравсоцразвития отмечают, что в этой ситуации ошибку допустили власти Забайкалья. Они не сообщили ведомству о наличии тяжёлых случаев. Хотя распоряжение об этом было отдано почти 2 недели назад.
В связи с фактами смерти от свиного гриппа Генпрокуратура РФ поручила прокурорам Москвы и Забайкальского края провести проверку. 
Генеральная прокуратура поручила провести проверку в связи с первыми случаями смерти от вируса H1N1. Прокуроры Москвы и Забайкальского края выяснят своевременность оказания медицинской помощи, а также дадут оценку действиям медицинского персонала, - заявила официальный представитель Генпрокуратуры Марина Гриднева. 
По данным Минздравсоцразвития число подтвержденных случаев свиного гриппа в России выросло до 1349. 57% заболевших – дети. В некоторых регионах число заболевших увеличивается очень быстро. В Красноярском крае только за прошедшие сутки в больницу попали 50 человек. С подробностями корреспондент РИА Новости Людмила Заборцева. 


Директор НИИ гриппа РАМН, доктор биологических наук Олег Киселев считает, что вирус H1N1 еще будет прогрессировать, и в ближайшие месяцы Россию ожидает печальная статистика по увеличению числа заболевших. 
"Ясно одно, что мы идем на подъем по заболеваемости и судя по всему в отдельных регионах серьезно", - заявил в эфире радиостанции "Эхо Москвы" директор НИИ гриппа РАМН Олег Киселев. Он подчеркнул, что в случае появления симптомов заболевания гриппом "каждый из нас должен понимать, что он должен как можно раньше обратиться за медицинской помощью, должен оказать давление на своих близких, если те будут отказываться от госпитализации". "Мы должны доверять госпитализации и рассчитывать на получение медицинской помощи в полном объеме", - сказал он. 
Олег Киселев добавил, что официальная статистика не совпадает с реальным количеством заболевших из-за того, что не все обращаются к врачу. 


Главный терапевт России Александр Чичалин призывает россиян запасаться медицинскими масками и всей семьей обращаться к врачу, даже в случае, если заболел лишь один член семьи. "Обычно бывает так: лечится лишь человек с температурой, и все заражаются от него, а принимать медикаменты должна вся семья", - отметил Чичалин. Комментируя случаи смерти от вируса AH1N1, терапевт отметил, что люди гибнут не от самого гриппа, а от развившейся на его фоне вирусной пневмонии. В этом плане свиной грипп также опасен, как и обычный. 

http://www.echo.msk.ru/news/630103-echo.html

----------

Zom (27.10.2009), Ната (27.10.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

В Москве около 1500 школ

gzt.ru 27 октября 13 00

"О том, что почти четыре сотни классов в 158 школах Москвы закрыты на карантин из-за высокой заболеваемости гриппом, заявил во вторник, 27 октября, Геннадий Онищенко, глава Роспотребнадзора. Помимо школ на карантин с 12 по 18 октября в Москве закрылось 65 групп в почти полусотне детских садов и шесть групп в школах-интернатах. 

При этом в Москве нет школ, где из-за гриппа занятия прекращены полностью, подчеркнул глава ведомства."

----------

Ната (27.10.2009)

----------


## Yeshe



----------

Aion (28.10.2009), Bob (29.10.2009), Dr Chomsky (28.10.2009), Поляков (27.10.2009)

----------


## Буль

Уважаемая Galina,

Пожалуйста, ответье: с какой целью Вы публикуете сводки о распространении гриппа на этом форуме?

----------

Дмитрий Певко (03.11.2009), Марица (28.10.2009), Читтадхаммо (28.10.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

наверное тобы создать панику на пустом месте. Говорят же -  обычный грипп, даже статистика схожая. 

Интересно - она каждый грипп будет сопровождать такими же сводками?

----------

Читтадхаммо (28.10.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Мнение ВОЗ от 16 октября

"Участники совещания подтвердили, что у подавляющего большинства людей во всем мире болезнь протекает в виде гриппоподобного заболевания без осложнений при полном выздоровлении через неделю даже без медикаментозного лечения. ...

*Клиническая картина, отличная от сезонного гриппа*

"Участники совещания, которые вели таких пациентов, согласились с тем, что клиническая картина в тяжелых случаях заболевания разительно отличается от клинической картины, наблюдаемой во время эпидемий сезонного гриппа."

Опрос: 30% россиян считают свиной грипп выдумкой фармацевтических компаний

"Опрос был проведен 22 октября 2009 года среди 1800 экономически активных россиян старше 18 лет".

----------


## Galina

> Уважаемая Galina,
> 
> Пожалуйста, ответье: с какой целью Вы публикуете сводки о распространении гриппа на этом форуме?


C единственной - дать достоверную информацию.


Директора института вирусологии академика Львова обозвали информационным террористом, когда он 17 августа сообщил по факсу в министерство здравоохранения о наличии у женщины, вернувшейся из Болгарии,  свиного гриппа за день до её смерти.

http://www.gzt.ru:3030/topnews/health/261487.html

----------


## Буль

> C единственной - дать достоверную информацию.


А как Вы определяете достоверность публикуемой Вами информации?

----------


## Galina

> А как Вы определяете достоверность публикуемой Вами информации?


... проверенными и компетентными источниками информации (например, в данном случае, академик Львов), сравнением, сопоставлением фактов, анализом.

----------


## Буль

А имеете ли Вы непосредственный доступ к фактам, являетесь ли квалифицированным вирусологом или эпидемиологом для квалифицированного их анализа?

----------


## Galina

Квалифицированным вирусологом или эпидемиологом не являюсь, но степень кандидата химических наук и работа в системе РАН с 1993 г. позволяют мне сопоставить  источники информации на эту тему и дать свое заключение.

----------


## Буль

И каково же Ваше заключение?

----------


## Galina

Источник информации - достоверный.
http://www.biograph.ru/bank/lvov_dk.htm

----------


## Yeshe

ну и чем поможет ваша  "информация" народу? Большинство как переживали обычный грипп, так и будут переживать свиной, если накроет. Есть альтернативы? Не ходить по магазинам и на работу? Запереть детей и не пускать в школу? Что вы предлагаете? Читать и пугаться?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

А что происходит с птичьим гриппом?

----------


## Юрий К.

Думаю, что исходя из драгоценности человеческой жизни как таковой, полезно отслеживать какие-то важные события пандемии свиного гриппа в теме. 

Ющенко отменил презентацию предвыборной программы из-за гриппа

"Минздрав Украины в пятницу заявил, что в стране началась эпидемия высокопатогенного гриппа. На западе Украины от гриппа A/H1N1 умерли 11 человек. Правительство объявило карантин в девяти областях и запретило общественные мероприятия, в том числе политические акции, на три недели."

----------

Доржик (31.10.2009)

----------


## Galina

> ну и чем поможет ваша  "информация" народу? Большинство как переживали обычный грипп, так и будут переживать свиной, если накроет. Есть альтернативы? Не ходить по магазинам и на работу? Запереть детей и не пускать в школу? Что вы предлагаете? Читать и пугаться?


Не пугаться, а работать с этой ситуацией.


Если у кого есть желание задать вопрос СПЕЦИАЛИСТУ - задавайте. Сегодня последний день, когда это можно сделать.

*Интернет-интервью / Пандемия гриппа - откуда она берется.*

Начало: 02.10.2009 | Окончание: 30.10.2009

*Каверин Николай Вениаминович* - академик Российской Академии медицинских наук (РАМН), заведующий лабораторией физиологии вирусов НИИ вирусологии им. Д. И. Ивановского РАМН. Тематика исследований Николая Вениаминовича Каверина связана с проблемой пандемического потенциала вирусов гриппа А. 

Распространившийся ныне по планете «свиной грипп» вызывается как раз вирусами гриппа А. Вирус-возбудитель этого гриппа обозначают, как A (Н1N1). Более того – это пандемический вид гриппа, т.е. способный охватить всю планету, как это в начале 20 века случилось с гриппом «испанка». Основные научные исследования Николая Вениаминовича. Каверина посвящены механизмам репродукции вирусов, а также молекулярно-генетическим основам эволюции вирусов. Главное направление работы Н. В. Каверина – анализ молекулярной структуры белков вирусов гриппа и роли взаимодействия вирусных генов в эволюции вируса.

Николай Вениаминович Каверин - автор более 200 научных работ и соавтор ряда отечественных и зарубежных монографий и руководств.

Н.В. Каверин работал в США и в Германии в рамках научного сотрудничества. В США Н. В. Каверин работал один год в Отделе молекулярной биологии и вирусологии (руководитель отдела Р. Г. Вебстер) Детской клиники Сент-Джуд в г. Мемфис (штат Теннесси). Н.В.Каверин работал в течение одного года в Германии в Институте вирусологии Университета Филиппа в Марбурге (директор института Г.-Д. Кленк). По результатам исследований Н.В. Каверин опубликовал цикл работ в соавторстве с Р.Г. Вебстером и Г.Д. Кленком.

Николай Вениаминович Каверин – член редакционных коллегий журналов «Вопросы вирусологии» и «Молекулярная генетика, микробиология и вирусология», член Американского общества вирусологов и Американского общества микробиологов, член группы «Ортомиксовирусы» Международного комитета по классификации и таксономии вирусов.

http://www.nkj.ru/interview/16472/

Кстати, Николай Вениаминович Каверин - сын знаменитого писателя Вениамина Каверина, автора романов "Открытая книга" и Два капитана"

Через некоторое время на этом сайте появятся ответы на вопросы.

*На сайте журнала "Наука и жизнь" - появились ответы Николая Вениаминовича.

ЧИТАЙТЕ - http://www.nkj.ru/interview/16472/*

----------

Доржик (31.10.2009)

----------


## Galina

*"Пока самый опасный среди вирусов гриппа – именно птичий грипп"*

Интервью с академиком РАМН, вирусологом Николаем Кавериным.

Чем отличается вирус гриппа от других вирусов? Сохраняется ли опасность глобальной эпидемии птичьего гриппа? Об этом мы побеседовали с Николаем Вениаминовичем Кавериным, доктором медицинских наук, профессором, академиком РАМН, заведующим лаборатории физиологии вирусов НИИ вирусологии им. Д.И. Ивановского.  Наш собеседник не только известный российский ученый, но и сын известного писателя, автора «Открытой книги», «Двух капитанов» и др., Вениамина Каверина, племянник выдающегося  вирусолога Льва Зильбера и не менее выдающегося филолога и писателя Юрия Тынянова. 

Интервью взяла Наталия Демина. . . http://www.polit.ru/science/2008/04/01/nkaverin.html

Часть вторая - http://www.polit.ru/science/2008/04/22/kaverin.html

----------

Доржик (31.10.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Свиной грипп вытесняет традиционный

"В пятницу Минздрав распространил новые схемы лечения нового гриппа. Специалисты рекомендуют при первых симптомах гриппа принимать арбидол и кагоцел. Врачи обратили внимание, что сочетание этих двух препаратов дает очень хороший эффект. Медики также убедились, что свиной грипп хорошо лечится альфа и гамма интерферонами, ингаверином и тамифлю. Беременным женщинам специалисты рекомендуют пользоваться интерферонами в виде суппозиториев."

Напомню результат канадской онколога Линды Карлсон, который признан на международном уровне: регулярная практика техники внимательности усиливает иммунитет.

----------

Доржик (31.10.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Украина запросила у НАТО помощь в борьбе с гриппом A/H1N1

----------


## Аньезка

В нашей поликлинике сегодня объявили эпидемию и разогнали часть пациентов. Место действия - Москва.

----------


## Yeshe

вот еще одна поликлиника. Журнал участкового врача
http://zakov.livejournal.com/178271.html




> Мне очень понравилась мысль, которую я прочитал в одном из журналов о том, что основным источником свиного гриппа является телевизор.


 я бы добавила, что интернет тоже.

----------

Neroli (02.11.2009), Аньезка (02.11.2009), Буль (02.11.2009), Вова Л. (03.11.2009), Марица (04.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (03.11.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Желаю всем-всем, чтобы телевизор и интернет были единственными источниками свиного гриппа.

----------

Буль (02.11.2009), Вова Л. (03.11.2009), Сергей А (03.11.2009), Юй Кан (03.11.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Очередное успокоительное для хрю-гриппа*



> 1) Новым штаммом А (H1N1) НЕИЗБЕЖНО переболеют  все, в чьем организме вирус способен "размножаться". Это около 25-35% популяции (в 2-3 раза больше среднегодового показателя). Никакие маски, карантины и другие барьерные методы против гриппов не работают. Работает только специфическая вакцина.
> 
> 2) Почти все заболевшие перенесут инфекцию в легкой или даже стертой форме.
> 
> 3) Почти все случаи гриппа в России, как и во всем мире, вызваны именно этим новым "свиным" гриппом. Статистика наша неполна, поскольку подавляющему большинству больных анализов никто не делает за полной их ненадобностью.
> 
> 4) Ежегодно от гриппа и его осложнений в мире погибает несколько сотен тысяч людей. В России -  десятки тысяч. Поэтому 5 зарегистрированных летальных случаев не должны возбуждать никакой паники. Просто мы впервые стали такие случаи диагностировать и озвучивать.
> 
> 5) Еще раз перечислю основные группы риска для сезонной вакцинации:
> ...

----------

Ната (04.11.2009), Сергей А (03.11.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Страсти вокруг эпидемии в Украине 

Известный украинский педиатр Евгений Олегович Комаровский прокомментировал в своем блоге ситуацию эпидемии ОРВИ и гриппа на Украине.

2.11.09

"На Украине с максимально возможной вероятностью эпидемия ОСТРОЙ РЕСПИРАТОРНОЙ ВИРУСНОЙ ИНФЕКЦИИ".

(большой материал с сегодняшними комментами мам)

03.11.2009 19:03 Тимошенко поняла, что экспресс-тесты на «свиной грипп» недостоверны

----------


## Ирина

[QUOTE=Юрий К.;297631]Страсти вокруг эпидемии в Украине 

Известный украинский педиатр Евгений Олегович Комаровский прокомментировал в своем блоге ситуацию эпидемии ОРВИ и гриппа на Украине.

Cсылка не работает, эту же  информацию можно найти здесь:
http://obozrevatel.com/news/2009/11/2/330684.htm

----------

Galina (04.11.2009), Ната (04.11.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

У меня работает. Спасибо за дополнительный источник (кстати, у меня он грузится дольше чем первый  :Smilie:  ).

----------


## Galina

Статья хорошая, но осторожней с лекарством от свиного гриппа - препаратом "тамифлю" , который предлагает доктор Комаровский. 
Вот ответ на том же сайте - http://obozrevatel.com/news/2009/11/...4.htm#comments

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Тибетский эмчи лама сказал что паника насчет свиного гриппа искусственно раздута для чьих-то корыстных целей. он лечится теми же препаратами что и обычный грипп и не так страшен. гораздо опаснее гепатит с и другие болезни, алкоголизм, наркотики и т.д.

----------

Ersh (05.11.2009), Ната (05.11.2009), Сергей А (05.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (05.11.2009)

----------


## Kotovski

> Почти все случаи гриппа в России, как и во всем мире, вызваны именно этим новым "свиным" гриппом. Статистика наша неполна, поскольку подавляющему большинству больных анализов никто не делает за полной их ненадобностью.


Не понимаю такой логики. Если подавляющему большинству не делают анализов, то откуда известно, что у подавляющего большинства именно свиной грипп? Или, Дмитрий, вы это запостили в порядке юмора?  :Smilie: 

А по существу -- ТЕЯТХА ОМ БЕКАНЗЕ БЕКНАЗЕ МАХА БЕКАНЗЕ РАДЗА САМУДГАТЕ СОХА! Будьте здоровы!

----------

Доржик (06.11.2009)

----------


## Чженсинь

Вот еще один взгляд на эпидемию свиного гриппа и особенно по поводу прививок:
http://ugfx.livejournal.com/196655.html

----------


## Юрий К.

9 ноября в России начинается вакцинация против вируса гриппа A/H1N1.

07.11.2009

 «На первом этапе вакцинация будет проведена в Московской области, Алтайском крае, Тюменской, Брянской и Воронежской областях. Она охватит работников служб жизнеобеспечения (ЖКХ, водоснабжение, электрообеспечение, связь). С конца ноября – медработники, учителя, студенты 5-6 курсов медвузов. Следующим этапом будет проходить вакцинация остальных категорий населения по группам риска по развитию тяжелых форм заболевания (люди, страдающие хроническими соматическими заболеваниями, беременные женщины, дети).»

----------

Dr Chomsky (07.11.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

http://vadimnardin.livejournal.com/40634.html

полезная инфа

----------

Марица (09.11.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Ужж: еще одна ссылка на статью известного украинского педиатра Евгения Олеговича Комаровского, которая 5 дней назад уже появилась в теме и на этой же странице.

----------


## Aleksey L.

я подозревал, что может быть повтор. )) 

но решил, что вреда от повтора не будет, мне лично было очень любопытно прочитать про профилактику, в частности про защиту слизистых оболочек солевыми растворами от высыхания.

----------


## Александр С

> По мнению академика, сегодняшняя ситуации необходима, чтобы решить проблему сбыта лекарств, в том числе и разрекламированный «Тамифлю», производимый фирмой «Гилеад», совладельцем которой является бывший министр обороны США. «Возникла необходимость решить проблему сбыта, тем более в условиях кризиса. Лучшее средство активизации спроса лекарств – это распространение информации об угрозе здоровью и самой жизни, что мы и наблюдаем сегодня. Так что крики об особо ужасном вирусе — это не более, чем обыкновенный бизнес на обыкновенном гриппе. На таблетках, на вакцинах, на масках… а заодно и на лекарствах, не имеющих к гриппу никакого отношения».


 http://academ.info/news/12271

----------


## Юрий К.

А тем временем  ВОЗ, которая с самого начала подчеркивала, что пандемия введена не из-за тяжести заболевания, а из-за широты распространения, и что в большинстве случаев новый грипп протекает легко - сообщает, что на 1 ноября в 199 странах есть сообщения о заболевших,  с не менее чем  6071 летальными исходами.

----------


## Сергей А

Мне паника со свиным грипом напоминает пресловутую "проблему 2000-ного года". Причина та же - неведенье.

----------


## Galina

*H1N1 погибает от воды. Для этого ее нужно обогатить озоном и кислотой.*

Пока люди в страхе перед свиным гриппом скупают защитные маски, противовирусные препараты и делают прививки, ученые находят эффективные и дешевые средства борьбы с вирусом H1N1. Корейские исследователи из Университета Аджу обнаружили, что убить вирус свиного гриппа можно с помощью озонированной воды и соляной кислоты. . . http://www.rbcdaily.ru/2009/11/11/cnews/441130

----------


## Galina

*Интернет-интервью / Пандемия гриппа - откуда она берется.*

_Каверин Николай Вениаминович_ - академик Российской Академии медицинских наук (РАМН), заведующий лабораторией физиологии вирусов НИИ вирусологии им. Д. И. Ивановского РАМН. Тематика исследований Николая Вениаминовича Каверина связана с проблемой пандемического потенциала вирусов гриппа А.


На сайте журнала "Наука и жизнь" - появились ответы Николая Вениаминовича.

ЧИТАЙТЕ - http://www.nkj.ru/interview/16472/

----------


## Сергей А

Ежедневно в России в ДТП умирает 35 000 человек.
Почему до сих пор не запретили ездить на автомобиле и ходить по тротуарам - ума не приложу.
А где паника? Она должна быть в десятки тысяч раз сильнее!

----------

Александр С (12.11.2009), Дмитрий Певко (12.11.2009), Доржик (13.11.2009), Марица (13.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (12.11.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Мягко говоря, странное сравнение. Использование автомобиля как средства передвижения имеет как положительные так и отрицательные последствия для социума и отдельных людей. У болезнетворных вирусов нет положительных последствий, только отрицательные. 

А ДТП - это привычный фактор риска, негативное последствие, против которого разработаны стандартные меры безопасности - правила дорожного движения. 35000 смертей в год - это принимаемая обществом плата за комфорт. Нарушил правила, не повезло - поимей ДТП и если жив остался, то в следующий раз не нарушай.  :Smilie:  Я (пешеход) уже довольно долго живу и ни разу не попадал в ДТП. Потому что нарушаю правила  уличного движения очень редко и очень осмотрительно. У меня есть знакомые (водители), которые живут гораздо меньше меня и уже не раз побывали в авариях. Но ведь они же легко нарушают правила!  :Smilie: 

Прививать детей от свиного гриппа собирается 27%  россиян, причем отцы больше хотят прививать детей, чем матери. Я бы не назвал это паникой. В СМИ шума много, но ведь пандемия же, первая за 50 лет.

----------

Galina (13.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> В СМИ шума много, но ведь пандемия же, первая за 50 лет.


Пандемия может и первая, но все прекрасно помнят атепичную пневмонию, птичий грип, коровье бешенство и т.д. Периодически появляются "пугалки", цель которых мне непонятна.

А по поводу ДТП связь очень даже очевидна - для того, что бы оценивать некое событие необходимо в первую очередь оценить ущерб, который это событие может принести обществу.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Периодически появляются "пугалки", цель которых мне непонятна


Цель в том, чтобы защитить здоровье граждан (более подробно об этом читайте в интервью Каверина, ссылка чуть выше на этой странице), а вы, по-видимому, просто относитесь к тем 47% населения РФ, которые не собираются прививать своих детей от свиного гриппа и к 27%, которые против всяких антигриппозных прививок.

Нет проблем, это ваш выбор. :Smilie: 

А тем временем, новый грипп меняет жизнь москвичей: "школьные каникулы затянулись, туристический бизнес переживает спад, появились «дизайнерские» маски, а в офисах проводят конкурсы на самое оптимистичное преодоление эпидемии".

----------


## Сергей А

> вы, по-видимому, просто относитесь к тем 47% населения РФ, которые не собираются прививать своих детей от свиного гриппа и к 27%, которые против всяких антигриппозных прививок.
> 
> Нет проблем, это ваш выбор.


Вы сделали неправильный вывод - я буду делать прививку своему ребенку. Просто я против паники и нездорового ажиотажа в таких вопросах.




> А тем временем, новый грипп меняет жизнь москвичей: "школьные каникулы затянулись, туристический бизнес переживает спад, появились «дизайнерские» маски, а в офисах проводят конкурсы на самое оптимистичное преодоление эпидемии".


Именно это я и называю паническим настроением.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Просто я против паники и нездорового ажиотажа в таких вопросах.


Напомню еще раз то, о чем уже писал чуть выше на этой странице




> ВОЗ с самого начала подчеркивала, что пандемия введена не из-за тяжести заболевания, а из-за широты распространения, и что в большинстве случаев новый грипп протекает легко


Оценивать же меры, принимаемые федеральными и местными властями как панику я бы не стал по той простой причине, что не вы несете такую отвественность. Это не ваш уровень.

----------


## Сергей А

> Оценивать же меры, принимаемые федеральными и местными властями как панику я бы не стал по той простой причине, что не вы несете такую отвественность. Это не ваш уровень.


А кто должен оценивать, подскажите? Есть какие-то компетентные организации, которые оценивают уровень паники в обществе?
Я вот был на Украине недавно - иначе как паника происходящее там не назовешь. В России меньше, конечно. Но когда я вижу в метро людей, дышащих в марлю ничего, кроме сочувствия, мне в голову не приходит.

----------


## Юрий К.

Компетентные организации принимают решения о необходимости разработки, испытания и массового производства соответствующих вакцин. Это большая ответственность и большие деньги. Компетентные организации принимают, например, решение о продлении школьных каникул в связи с эпидемией. 

Как на все это реагируют люди это их дело. 

Когда в транспорте я вижу людей в масках, то мне в голову приходит мысль, что они боятся заразиться. Других не приходит, может у них иммунитет пониженный, откуда я знаю.

Я пока не боюсь заразиться новым гриппом. Наверное, во многом потому, что не помню, когда болел сезонным.  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей А (13.11.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

ВОЗ о вирусе H1N1 в Украине

То, чего не дождался Комаровский и написал свою статью, на которую уже трижды ссылались в теме.

"17 ноября 2009 г. В результате предварительных тестов в рамках исследований образцов, взятых у пациентов в Украине, каких-либо значительных изменений в вирусе пандемического гриппа (H1N1) - 2009 не выявлено. Анализы были произведены двумя сотрудничающими центрами ВОЗ по гриппу, входящими в состав глобальной сети по эпиднадзору за гриппом. 
…
Ответы на другие вопросы о пандемическом вирусе, циркулирующем в Украине, будут получены по мере дальнейшего поступления данных."

----------


## Юрий К.

Опрос (ВЦИОМ, 14-15 ноября 2009 г.): Почти треть россиян испытывает сильный страх перед заражением «свиным гриппом

"...Относительное большинство россиян убеждено в том, что «свиной грипп» опаснее обыкновенного сезонного гриппа (45%). Такая точка зрения наиболее характерна для селян (54%), россиян моложе 34 лет (48-49%) и малообразованных сограждан (49%). Еще 35% полагают, что этот вирус не более и не менее опасен, чем сезонный грипп - так думают, как правило, москвичи и петербуржцы (48%), 35-59-летние (38-39%) и высокообразованные респонденты (41%). Лишь 4% считают, что опасность гриппа AH1N1  ниже по сравнению с обыкновенным.
...27% полагают, что вирус AH1N1 ничем не отличается от обычного гриппа, а 4% полагают, что это просто нагнетание паники.

Главные меры против «свиного гриппа», предпринимаемые соотечественниками - соблюдение бытовой гигиены (38%), употребление витаминов, овощей и фруктов (34%). 24% стараются избегать мест массового скопления людей, 20% принимают для профилактики противовирусные и иммуностимулирующие препараты, 15% ограничивают свое передвижение. В меньшинстве те, кто надевает защитную маску (9%) и занимается спортом (8%). Впрочем, 30% наших сограждан ничего не предпринимают, чтобы обезопасить себя от «свиного гриппа.

Респонденты с высокой самооценкой материального положения более склонны бороться со «свиным гриппом» с помощью витаминов,  овощей и фруктов (37%), профилактических препаратов (24%) и защитных масок (14%). Россияне, относящие себя к менее доходным группам, как правило, стараются соблюдать гигиену (40%), избегать мест массового скопления людей (24-25%), ограничивают свое передвижение (18%), либо вообще ничего не предпринимают для защиты от вируса (33%)."

Онищенко: «Разобщительные меры по детям дают эффект»

"...Рассуждая о продлении осенних каникул в школах, главный санитарный врач страны отметил, что «разобщительные меры по детям дают свой эффект». Теперь, на его взгляд, наиболее тревожный контингент — работающее население и беременные женщины. По последним данным в стране подтверждено 7 161 случаев заболевания гриппом A/H1N1.

Онищенко обратил особое внимание на необходимость соблюдения масочного режима в местах массового скопления людей и на ужесточение соответствующих проверок, в том числе, с привлечением милиции. Это касается, в частности, рынков. В зрелищных учреждениях детские мероприятия отменены, для взрослых также рекомендуется использование масок. По его мнению, необходимо в обязательном порядке ввести масочный режим и в студенческих аудиториях."

----------


## Сергей А

Свиной грипп глазами фотографов.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Ежедневно в России в ДТП умирает 35 000 человек.
> Почему до сих пор не запретили ездить на автомобиле и ходить по тротуарам - ума не приложу.
> А где паника? Она должна быть в десятки тысяч раз сильнее!


Одна из форм современного действенного сострадания  :Smilie: 

Блумберг жертвует $125 млн на безопасность дорожного движения

“Мэр Нью-Йорка Майкл Блумберг пожертвует $125 млн на программы, которые должны сократить число жертв дорожно-транспортных происшествий в развивающихся странах. Деньги могут дойти и до России.

В течение пяти лет деньги будут перечисляться шести организациям, сообщил благотворительный фонд мэра Bloomberg Philanthropies. Последние будут способствовать ужесточению законов о безопасности дорожного движения, повышению квалификации полицейских, улучшению дорожной инфраструктуры, включая строительство пешеходных переходов над дорогами, и проводить анализ ситуации с безопасностью дорожного движения в 10 странах. В их числе — Бразилия, Индия, Китай, Мексика и Россия, в которых, по данным Всемирной организации здравоохранения (ВОЗ), происходит 48% всех смертей в ДТП в мире.

… Пожертвование Блумберга — крупнейшее из тех, что когда-либо делалось с целью снизить число смертей и травм в ДТП, заявила ВОЗ….

ДТП занимают 10-е место в мире среди основных причин смерти; в год от них, по данным ВОЗ, погибает 1,27 млн человек, из них половина — пешеходы, велосипедисты и мотоциклисты. Еще 50 млн человек получают травмы.

Блумберг также пожертвовал $375 млн на борьбу с курением в мире.

По оценке журнала Forbes, состояние Блумберга, основателя одноименной медиакомпании, составляет $17,5 млрд, он занимает 8-е место в списке самых богатых

----------

Сергей А (19.11.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Насчет прививок от гриппа: зачем прививать болезнь?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Болезнь прививают в малой дозе. Огранизм начинает с ней бороться, побеждает и получает опыт и закалку. На ослабленный организм прививка может подействовать угнетающе и человек реально может заболеть этой болезнью или другой. Сейчас много споров о том что так ли необходимы прививки для маленьких детей. Но без этих прививок не берут ни в садик ни в школу.

----------


## Чиффа

Берут, но с большим скандалом.

----------

Доржик (05.12.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Безопасность пандемических вакцин

19.11.09

«Проходящие в настоящее время кампании вакцинации для защиты населения от пандемического гриппа входят в число самых крупных в истории некоторых стран, и количество вакцинируемых людей ежедневно растет. В связи с такими масштабами введения вакцины могут иметь место, по меньшей мере, некоторые редкие побочные реакции, не выявляемые даже при проведении крупных клинических испытаний, что подчеркивает необходимость тщательного мониторинга безопасности. Полученные на сегодняшний день результаты обнадеживают.»

----------


## Сергей А

Дизайнерские маски - http://www.office-post.ru/4742#more-4742 
И такие еще - http://www.office-post.ru/4734#more-4734

----------


## Aleksey L.

http://crisis-blog.ru/reasons/istinnye-prichiny-8.html

----------

Марица (27.11.2009), Сергей А (27.11.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Ужж, поясните, пожалуйста, какое отношение к теме по свиному гриппу имеет "Аналитический блог Финансовый кризис 2008-09-10", на который вы дали ссылку?

----------


## Сергей А

Доктор Комаровский - детский врач, автор популярных книг о детском и родительском здоровье, создатель и руководитель медицинского центра «Клиника Комаровского». Кандидат в доктора медицинских наук. Живет и работает в Харькове. 

Хочу порекомендовать два телевизионных интервью доктора Комаровского. У доктора очень хорошо с чуством юмора, слушается - оторваться не возможно. Очень распологает. 

О свином гриппе и вирусных инфекциях А заодно и о лекарствах, как о бизнес-проектах. И еще много того, что просто необходимо знать каждому. 32 минуты. 

О вакцинации против свиного гриппа Очень интересно и информационно. 27 минут. 

Если не слушали - послушайте, найдите временя. Вы не разочаруетесь. 
Не пугайтесь украинского языка дикторов - оба интервью на русском языке.

----------


## Сергей А

> http://crisis-blog.ru/reasons/istinnye-prichiny-8.html


Буфер обмена нужно контролировать, но офтопная ссылка интересная! :Smilie:

----------

Aleksey L. (27.11.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Доля заболевших свиным гриппом среди больных ОРВИ и гриппом в России составляет 0,1%

Это мнение представителя Минздравсоцразвития, в то же время: "По данным НИИ гриппа РАМН, доминирующим является вирус гриппа А/Н1N1/2009. Доля сезонного гриппа незначительна."

Взаимоисключащие оценки - журналисты что-то не поняли, редакторы напортачили или никто ничего не понимает?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Дизайнерские маски - http://www.office-post.ru/4742#more-4742 
> И такие еще - http://www.office-post.ru/4734#more-4734


Ну вторая ссылка не о масках, а о биоаксессуарах.

Типатого

----------


## Вова Л.

> http://crisis-blog.ru/reasons/istinnye-prichiny-8.html


Ну кто бы сомневался - во всем, как всегда, виноват международный сионстский заговор.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Сейчас уже конкретно говорят о конкретном заговоре фармацевтов.

----------


## Юй Кан

Форвард -- отсюда.

http://community.livejournal.com/blo...dev/38219.html

=== Begin Windows Clipboard===
Поставлена задача, чтобы стационары и аптечные сети снабжались всеми
необходимыми препаратами и масками бесперебойно и в полном объёме. Со своей стороны, отечественные фармпроизводители и аптечные сети подтвердили готовность проводить ежедневный мониторинг наличия лекарственных препаратов и медицинских масок в розничной продаже.
Hа сегодняшний день в России существуют семь производителей медицинских масок.
Силами наших производителей объём производства в ноябре должен составить восемь миллионов масок. В дальнейшем объёмы производства будут наращиваться.
Таможенной службе дана команда контролировать возможные организационные проблемы с растаможиванием защитных масок из-за рубежа, а Минпромторгу поручено найти возможность дополнительного производства марлевых повязок на отечественных предприятиях лёгкой промышленности.
=== End Windows Clipboard===

И комментарии:

Минздравсоцра оказывается абсолютно не готов не только к <рекламной утке> типа A(H1N1), но и к более серьезным угрозам здоровью нации.
Слабым звеном как всегда оказалась информационная работа государства, с которым трус, вор и паникёр могут сделать всё что угодно. Мерзейшую роль сыграли с народом продажные гостелерадио-маньяки. Когда простой человек смотрит телевизор и видит толпы в масках, госпитали и слышит непрекращающийся визг и вой паникеров-журналистов, возникает настоящая массовая истерия. Все прекрасно понимают, что массовая истерия заказана прихвостнями отечественных и зарубежных олигархов аптечных (и не очень). Их милые личики всем хорошо известны.
Hо не только Минздравсоцра, но даже наши страшно силовые ведомства оказываются абсолютно бессильны перед лицом информационно-паникерской пропаганды этих <милых> и неприкосновенных олигархо-бароно-королей. Hикто им не позвонит, не спросит и не прикажет заткнутся пропагандистам их капитала.
Hикто не объяснит народу, что сравнительно с прошлыми годами сколько-нибудь значительного всплеска смертности не наблюдается. Как и прежде люди умирают не от гриппа, а от запущенной пневмонии и других заболеваний. Это обычная картина для обычного сезонного всплеска респираторных заболеваний.
К сожалению Минздравсоцра и особенно Роспотребнадзор горячо поддержали использование средств массовой информации в коммерческих целях известной группы лиц.
Результат этой деятельности - подрыв национальной безопасности и прямой ущерб реальному сектору экономики страны.
Hынешняя информационно-пропагандистская истерия уходит корнями в предыдущую "операцию птичий грипп", цель которой хорошо известна в узких кругах - реализовать огромные запасы фармацевтических средств. В частности, широко разрекламированный "Тамифлю", роизводят "Гилеад", "Roche" и др. компашки, принадлежащие бывшему министру обороны США Дональду Раммсфельду. Отечественный "Фармстандарт" с его бесполезным "Арбидолом" тоже кому то принадлежит (догадайтесь сами).
Страна оказалась во власти тех, кому надо за народный счёт во что бы то ни стало решить проблемы сбыта в условиях кризиса. Для них нет ничего святого.
Лучшее средство подогреть спрос на лекарства - это распространение ложной информации (т.е. вранья) во время обычной сезонной простуды.
Уважаемая пресс-служба, если вы серьезно поговорите с застрельщиками этой информ-истерии, они вам ответят: ну кто ж знал, что так получится. Hе верьте им. Они то точно знали, что получится. И у них получилось, чего не скажешь о Вас.
Вы, являясь по рангу (чину) ревнителями и хранителями государства, оказались совершенно не готовы к самым элементарным вызовам информационно-психологической войны против России!
И это надо признать и впредь не допускать, а это трудно!
Hе верите? Спросите в Минздавсоцра:
___

Дорогой Вы наш Дмитрий Анатольевич!
Дорогой в том плане, что ваши эксперименты над страной нам, жителям этой страны, слишком дорого обходятся.
Уже не раз и не два врачи-эпидемиологи объясняли, что марлевые маски должны надевать носители вируса, а не все остальные. Hо к ним прислушиваться не захотели, сделали медицинскую маску каким-то новомодным фетишем, одновременно организовав дефицит как масок, так и марли с ватой... Толку от этого флешмоба никакого, только киллерам задачу облегчили.
Теперь ровно такая же история с медикаментами. Скажите, какая умная голова назначила арбидол спасителем населения России от свинского вируса? Hет, я понимаю, что кто-то на этом себе второе состояние наживает. И пусть бы их, только бы лекарство помогало. А оно, как когда-то Жванецкий сказал, заразу не только не лечит, но и сотрудничает. Цитирую: "Половина пациентов принимала отечественные препараты, в том числе Арбидол. Вторая половина препаратов не принимала, но заболели и те, и другие. Причем, заболели не просто, а очень тяжело - крайне тяжелой гипертоксической формой гриппа.
Вторая категория пациентов - более многочисленная. Это больные с бактериальной пневмонией, которая развилась на 7-8 сутки с момента начала заболевания. Эти больные тоже не обращались вовремя за медицинской помощью или обращались и принимали амбулаторно отечественные препараты Арбидол и отечественные антибиотики типа ампициллина, который вообще не должен применяться ни в каком варианте."

Полностью здесь:
http://www.zdorovieinfo.ru/svinoi-gr...article=269201
Господин Президент! Вы бы с Онищенко переговорили, уточнили какие задачи он перед собой ставит - сохранить население России или уже окончательно угробить оставшихся в живых после его диеты?

----------

Сергей А (06.12.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Сейчас уже конкретно говорят о конкретном заговоре фармацевтов.


Ответ ВОЗ от 3 декабря  на опасения, высказываемые в СМИ, по поводу влияния фармацевтических компаний на принимаемые ею решения.

----------


## Юрий К.

ВОЗ утверждает, что не преувеличивала опасность свиного гриппа

----------


## Сергей А

- А тем, кто болен ещё птичьим гриппом, можно ли без инсталляции свиного, проапгрейтиться до козьего со старой лицензией?

----------

Zom (14.12.2009), Кумо (14.12.2009), Марица (15.12.2009), Читтадхаммо (14.12.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Онищенко еще не давал добро на то что-бы  болеть козьим гриппом.

----------

Кумо (14.12.2009)

----------


## TAndra

Есть мнение, что все эти полумифические эпидемии "гриппов" - игрушки с бактериальным оружием.
Даже если это так...
Так ведь люди все время с чем-то играют!?
Мы же с Вами - серьезные люди!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

Это "вирусный маркетинг" :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Бо

Давайте помолимся о лошадях и всех остальных животных, до которых еще не добрался злой вирус.

----------

Aion (23.01.2010), Сергей А (15.12.2009)

----------


## Zom



----------

Jani (14.12.2009), Pema Sonam (14.12.2009), Аля (14.12.2009), Артем Тараненко (15.12.2009), Доржик (15.12.2009), Кузьмич (15.01.2010), Кумо (14.12.2009), Марица (15.12.2009), Сергей А (15.12.2009), Юрий К. (14.12.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

*С наступающим!*

Заболеваемость гриппом в Москве перед Новым годом снизилась на 13,6%




> При этом заболеваемость ОРВИ и гриппом ниже эпидемических пороговых величин по всем возрастным группам, отмечает управление Роспотребнадзора
> ...
> Заболеваемость гриппом в Москве, которая этой осенью почти вдвое превышала эпидемпорог, начала снижаться со 2 ноября. Однако в начале декабря ситуация изменилась, и число заболевших вновь выросло — сразу на 7%.
> ...
> Кроме того, в Москве продолжается иммунизация против пандемического гриппа. «В настоящее время привито около 1 миллиона человек», — говорится в сообщении.


Cообщение ВОЗ от 30 декабря 2009

Pandemic (H1N1) 2009 - update 81

----------


## Yeshe

сделайте прививку - и актуальность темы резко упадет. Америка наконец наделала достаточно вакцины - и все утихло.

----------


## Юрий К.

После завершения пандемии гриппа H1N1 ВОЗ посмотрит на нее глазами экспертов




> Всемирная организация здравоохранения готова привлечь независимых экспертов к оценке обоснованности и эффективности мер, принятых в связи с пандемией гриппа H1N1. Об этом, сообщает AFP, заявила представитель ВОЗ Фадела Чаиб (Fadela Chaib).
> …
> Политика ВОЗ в отношении гриппа H1N1 получила неоднозначную оценку. Некоторые эксперты указывали на тот факт, что критерии пандемии гриппа H1N1, о начале которой ВОЗ объявила в июне прошлого года, были разработаны на случай распространения более опасных для человека разновидностей гриппа, в частности, птичьего гриппа H5N1. В ответ на критику руководство ВОЗ заявляло о том, что любой вирус гриппа может стать более опасным для человека вследствие частных мутаций.

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Фармацевтические компании и ВОЗ врали про H1N1*
("Al Jazeera", Арабская пресса)




> 14/01/2010
> 
> Смертельная пандемия гриппа или лишь легкий случай вирусной инфекции? Здесь в Таиланде программа вакцинации только-только началась. Однако в других частях мирах борьба с гриппом вызвала серьезную панику.
> 
> Чиновники в сфере здравоохранения по всему миру поверили, что свиной грипп может убить сотни тысяч, если не миллионы людей. Они ввели срочные меры и потратили миллиарды долларов на вакцины. Однако теперь *глава комиссии по здравоохранению Совета Европы Вольфганг Водарг (Wolfgang Wodarg) заявляет, что они ошиблись. А также – что их ввела в заблуждение Всемирная организация здравоохранения и что они излишне доверились фармацевтическим компаниям.*
> 
> Вольфганг Водарг, подкомиссия по здравоохранению ПАСЕ: Всемирная организация здравоохранения совместно с крупными фармацевтическими компаниями и их учеными-разработчиками пересмотрели пандемию и свои оценки угрозы. Эти новые стандарты вынудили политиков в большинстве государств мира немедленно отреагировать и пойти на рыночные обязательства закупке дополнительных и новых вакцин против свиного гриппа, и потратить тем самым миллиарды долларов.
> 
> Франция – одна из стран, оказавшихся в затруднении. Ее власти потратили порядка одного миллиарда 25 миллионов долларов на новые дозы вакцины против гриппа H1N1. Пока использованы лишь 5 миллионов вакцин. Теперь страна, как и многие другие, закупившие много, пытается продать материал. Доктор Водарг говорит, что, взяв на себя обязательства по закупке вакцин, чиновники в сфере здравоохранения пытались оправдать свое решение.
> ...

----------


## Zom

Ну вот, и нечего сетовать что только Россия - воровская страна .. -)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Панику создали типа вот действительно страшный вирус появился и смерти есть и паника разрослася, а компаниям это выгодно как никак.

----------


## Юрий К.

Заявление д-ра Кеджи Фукуда от имени ВОЗ на слушаниях Совета Европы по вопросам пандемии (H1N1) – 2009
26 января 2010 г.





> Фармацевтическая промышленность
> 
> Недавно ВОЗ обвинили в том, что на ее политику и рекомендации оказала влияние фармацевтическая промышленность. Предоставление независимых рекомендаций государствам-членам является одной из важнейших функций ВОЗ, к которой она относится серьезно. ВОЗ принимает все меры к тому, чтобы не допускать влияния каких-либо неправомерных интересов. 
> 
> Позвольте мне официально и недвусмысленно заявить: политика и ответные меры в отношении пандемии гриппа, рекомендованные и принятые ВОЗ, не подвергались некорректному воздействию со стороны фармацевтической промышленности.
> …
> ВОЗ серьезно относится к утверждениям о якобы имеющихся конфликтах интересов и выражает твердую уверенность в честности и научной обоснованности решений, принимаемых ею во время настоящей пандемии гриппа. Разъяснения по поводу того, как ВОЗ использует консультативные органы в борьбе с пандемией гриппа, были размещены на веб-сайте ВОЗ 3 декабря 2009 года и находятся в свободном доступе. 
> 
> Заключение
> ...


Заявление Генерального директора после седьмого совещания Комитета по чрезвычайной ситуации




> 23 февраля 2010 года Комитет по чрезвычайной ситуации провел свое седьмое совещание посредством телеконференции. Генеральный директор обратилась к Комитету с просьбой высказать мнения в отношения определения статуса пандемии.
> …
> Рассмотрев эти мнения, имеющиеся эпидемиологические данные и соответствующую информацию, Генеральный директор установила, что фаза пандемии не изменилась, и приняла решение о продолжении тщательного мониторинга за ситуацией и событиями и проведении совещания Комитета через несколько недель.
> …

----------

Pavel (17.03.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

К Юрию К.: 

Сказали давно уже что свиной грипп лечится теми же препаратами что любой другой грипп. Мне Ваше беспокойство непонятно.

----------


## Pavel

> К Юрию К.: 
> 
> Сказали давно уже что свиной грипп лечится теми же препаратами что любой другой грипп. Мне Ваше беспокойство непонятно.


По Владивостоку эта зараза прокатилась. Мой сын и его друг (одноклассник) переболели этой заразой. В результате уже третий-четвертый месяц оба продолжают болеть в латентной форме (температура удерживается повышенной в районе 37), но обследования врачей не выявляют ни воспалительных процессов, ни серьезных аномалий, которые могли бы вызывать такое устойчивое повышение температуры тела. Друг сына на днях отлежал полторы недели в стационаре на обследовании, но результат тот же - ничего ни в анализах, ни при обследовании не выявлено.

Так что грипп лечится теми же препаратами, а жизнь продолжается теми же способами. Но, как говаривал мой друг, "лучше перебдеть, чем недобдеть".

----------

Доржик (17.03.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Во-во и я о том же.

Кое что об отличиях от сезонного гриппа

22 января 2010 г. 
Заявление Всемирной организации здравоохранения в отношении утверждений о конфликте интересов и о "ложной" пандемии




> ...
> Другие утверждения о том, что "ложная" пандемия якобы была создана ВОЗ в целях получения экономической выгоды для промышленности являются необоснованными с научной точки зрения и неверными в историческом контексте. 
> 
> Результаты лабораторных анализов показали, что данный вирус гриппа генетически и в антигенном отношении очень отличается от других вирусов гриппа, циркулирующих среди людей.
> 
> Данные эпидемиологических исследований, представленные Мексикой, США и Канадой, свидетельствовали о передаче вируса от человека человеку.
> 
> Клинические данные, в особенности из Мексики, указывали на то, что данный вирус способен также вызывать тяжелую форму заболевания и приводить к смертельному исходу. В то время эти сообщения не указывали на наличие пандемической ситуации, однако, вместе взятые, они служили очень сильным сигналом, предупреждающим ВОЗ и другие органы общественного здравоохранения о необходимости быть готовыми к пандемии. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Юрий К.

10.08.10. ВОЗ:
В цикле развития H1N1 начался послепандемический период

"Мир больше не находится в 6-й фазе предупреждения о пандемии гриппа. Сейчас мы вступаем в послепандемический период. Новый вирус H1N1 в значительной мере завершил цикл своего развития.
..."

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Бабла срубили достаточно, пандемию можно отменять )

И еще статья в тему, насчет вакцин:
http://prpk.info/publ/massovaja_ster...nost/9-1-0-787

----------

